#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Карасима С. «Кто создал священные тексты махаяны?»

## Shus

Карасима С. «Кто создал священные тексты махаяны?»

Перевод статьи: Seishi Karashima «Who Composed the Mahayana Scriptures? – The Mahasanghikas and Vaitulya Scriptures»

----------

Aion (21.03.2016), Vidyadhara (23.03.2016), Алексей А (21.03.2016), Антарадхана (21.03.2016), Ануруддха (22.03.2016), Ассаджи (22.03.2016), Дубинин (21.03.2016), Крымский (06.04.2016), Максим& (21.03.2016), Нико (21.03.2016), Чагна Дордже (22.03.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Всё-таки должно быть «Карасима».

----------

Денис Евгеньев (22.03.2016)

----------


## Shus

> Всё-таки должно быть «Карасима».


На английском его фамилия всегда пишется "Karashima". Здесь оригинал статьи: http://iriab.soka.ac.jp/orc/Publicat...ARIRIAB-18.pdf
Как она звучит по-японски - я не знаю.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Фамилии японцев-граждан Японии принято транскрибировать с японского. По правилам транскрипции японских имён и фамилий в русском языке эта фамилия должна транскрибироваться как «Карасима». Ср. Hiroshima — Хиросима.

----------

Shus (22.03.2016), Ассаджи (22.03.2016), Иван Денисов (21.04.2016)

----------


## Shus

> Фамилии японцев-граждан Японии принято транскрибировать с японского. По правилам транскрипции японских имён и фамилий в русском языке эта фамилия должна транскрибироваться как «Карасима». Ср. Hiroshima — Хиросима.


Ага, понятно. Спасибо, исправлю. 
Если кто-то из модераторов заглянет - просьба исправить в загловке.

----------


## Максим&

Спасибо за перевод! 
Поделюсь немного своими наблюдениями о том как буддологи на основании текста реконструируют исторические события. В целом, как любитель историй и реконструкций, я конечно же с ученным соглашаюсь. Но есть ещё религиозная точка зрения, да и текстовая тоже и вот с этой точки реконструкция Карасимы кажется натянутой. 
Сначала приведу текст из "Лотосовой": 

Только ты, Шарипутра,Можешь благодаря вере войти в эту Сутру.
Ну, а что сказать о других "слушающих голос" (шраваках) ?
Все другие "слушающие голос" будут следовать
Этой Сутре, потому что верят словам Будды,Но собственной мудростью [они] не обладают.
И ещё, Шарипутра,Не проповедуй эту Сутру тем,
Кто надменны, ленивы, всё измеряют
Только собственными взглядами.
Если человек не верит
И поносит эту Сутру,
[Он] прерывает [посадку] семени Будды Во всех мирах.
Или же если есть [человек],
Который хмурится и охвачен сомнениями,
То, послушайте,Что [я] поведаю о воздаянии этому человеку.
Если во время пребывания Будды в мире
Или после [его] исчезновения
Найдётся [какой-нибудь человек],
Который будет клеветать на такую Сутру,
Или, увидев [того], кто Сутру читает,
Декламирует, переписывает и хранит,
Будет презирать, обижать,
Ненавидеть [его] и завидовать [ему]
И будет всегда недоволен,
То вы сейчас послушайте,
Что [я] поведаю о воздаянии такому человеку.
Этот человек, когда окончится [его] жизнь,
Вступит в ад Авичи.

И так далее, про наказание и плохую участь...
Что говорится в тексте? Будда говорит, что Шарипутра принял эту сутру благодаря мудрости, есть и будут шраваки кто примет сутру благодаря вере. Но также найдутся те кто ей не поверит. И далее идёт обычное предостережение-пророчество, что если кто-то не уверует и будет хулить тех кто верен то его ждёт плохая участь.
И все. То есть это выглядит скорее как предостережение. Что же из этого извлекает буддолог.




> Тем не менее, во второй страте «Сутры Лотоса» (о стратах и слоях «Сутры Лотоса» см. источник, указанный в прим. (3) – прим. shus) описывается, как «проповедники Дхармы» (dharmabhanaka, дхармабханака) резко критиковались за их публичную декламацию «Сутры Лотоса», а также в оскорбительной форме обвинялись в том, что они сами написали эти кавьи (kavyas) (то есть текст «Сутры Лотоса»), и что они распространяют ересь. Однако, они выдержали все эти оскорбления, преследование и даже изгнания из монастырей и, порой ценой собственной жизни, бесстрашно продолжали проповедовать «Сутру Лотоса», которая была вверена им самим Буддой. Таким образом вполне очевидно, что в глазах официального буддистского духовенства того времени их вера была очень опасной ересью, и это безусловно указывает на то, что «Сутра Лотоса» является одним из самых старых текстов среди тех так называемых священных писаний махаяны, которые провозглашают всеобщую возможность достижения состояния будды. Ведь если бы такая доктрина махаяны уже имела широкое распространение, то дхармабханакам «Сутры Лотоса» не пришлось бы переносить все эти гонения и проявлять незаурядную стойкость духа, как это описано во множестве эпизодов, содержащихся во второй страте текста.


Из довольно прозрачного для понимания текста, реконструируется чуть ли не героико-мученический период в истории проповедников махаяны, сравнимый чуть ли не с лишениями ранних христиан. Как по мне это слишком произвольно.
Признаюсь, я просмотрел только 2 и 3 главу так как не понял что такое 2 страта. Остальной текст сутры целиком не помню.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Уважаемый     @*Shus* как и раньше ставлю под сомнение Ваш перевод  третьего и четвёртого пунктов абзаца:
(1) Oral transmission in Prakrit (i.e. colloquial languages, including Gāndhārī): 1st century
B.C.E.
(2) Oral transmission in Prakrit / writing of Prakrit texts in Kharoṣṭhī: 1st~3rd centuries
C.E.
(3) Broken Sanskrit mixed with Prakrit (2nd~3rd centuries C.E.)
(4) (Buddhist) Sanskrit; writing in Brāhmī (3rd/4th century C.E. onwards)
http://iriab.soka.ac.jp/orc/staff/ka...20Vaitulya.pdf

(1) Устная передача на пракритах, т. е. на разговорных языках, включая гандхари – 1-ое столетие до н.э.
(2) Устная передача на пракритах и письменные тексты на пракритах, выполненные письмом кхароштхи – с 1-го по 3-ье столетия н.э.
(3) Вульгарный санскрит вперемешку с пракритами – со 2-го по 3-ье столетия н.э.
(4) Буддийский гибридный санскрит с использованием письма брахми – с 3-го по 4-ое столетия н.э.
http://webshus.ru/?p=20074


Ваш перевод не соответствует, как современным данным по истории санскрита, так и мысли автора из Сока Гаккай .

Понимаю, что моё мнение ничего не значит, но советую обратиться к специалистам востоковедам и санскритологам. Ведь таким переводом, с научной точки зрения, Вы полностью обесцениваете труд учёного представителя "гуманитарного буддизма".

----------

Пема Ванчук (22.03.2016)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Признаюсь, я просмотрел только 2 и 3 главу так как не понял что такое 2 страта.


Второй слой описывается в другой статье Карасимы:

(C) The second stratum : 11 chapters from the “Dharma Master” (X) to “Tathāgata’s Mystical Powers” (XX) (KN 224~394), as well as the “Introduction” (I) (KN 1~28) and “Entrustment” (XXVII) (KN 484~487). Probably the latter half of “Plant” (V) (KN 131.13~143.6), which has no parallels in Kumārajīva’s translation, also belongs to this stratum.

https://www.academia.edu/12854029/Ve...%81na_Buddhism

----------


## Ассаджи

> Тем не менее, во второй страте «Сутры Лотоса» (о стратах и слоях «Сутры Лотоса» см. источник, указанный в прим. (3) – прим. shus) описывается, как «проповедники Дхармы» (dharmabhanaka, дхармабханака) резко критиковались за их публичную декламацию «Сутры Лотоса», а также в оскорбительной форме обвинялись в том, что они сами написали эти кавьи (kavyas) (то есть текст «Сутры Лотоса»), и что они распространяют ересь. Однако, они выдержали все эти оскорбления, преследование и даже изгнания из монастырей и, порой ценой собственной жизни, бесстрашно продолжали проповедовать «Сутру Лотоса», которая была вверена им самим Буддой. Таким образом вполне очевидно, что в глазах официального буддистского духовенства того времени их вера была очень опасной ересью, и это безусловно указывает на то, что «Сутра Лотоса» является одним из самых старых текстов среди тех так называемых священных писаний махаяны, которые провозглашают всеобщую возможность достижения состояния будды. Ведь если бы такая доктрина махаяны уже имела широкое распространение, то дхармабханакам «Сутры Лотоса» не пришлось бы переносить все эти гонения и проявлять незаурядную стойкость духа, как это описано во множестве эпизодов, содержащихся во второй страте текста.


Видимо, имеется в виду отрывок:

""[Мы] желаем только [одного]:
Не беспокойся!
После ухода Будды в этот злой век,
Наполненный страхом,
Мы воистину будем широко проповедовать [Сутру].
Люди, не обладающие знаниями,
Будут поносить и оскорблять [нас],
А также избивать мечами и палками.
Но мы воистину [всё] вынесем!
У бхикшу в этот злой век будут ложные знания,
Мысли [их] будут извращены.
[Они] будут думать, что уже обладают тем,
Чего ещё не имеют.
[Они] будут полны самодовольства.
Другие будут пребывать в араньях189,
Носить одежду в заплатах и жить уединённо.
С презрением глядя на людей,
[Они] будут думать,
Что следуют истинному Пути.
[Они] будут проповедоввать Дхарму "белым одеждам"190,
Заботясь о собственной выгоде,
И добьются в мире почитания как архаты,
Обладающие шестью "проникновениями".
У таких людей злобные мысли,
[Они] всегда будут думать о мирских делах.
Хотя и скажут, что пришли из араньий,
[Они] будут с удовольствием поносить нас и говорить:
"Эти бхикшу, заботясь о собственной выгоде,
Проповедуют учения "внешнего пути",
Сами сочинили эту Сутру
И вводят в заблуждение людей,
Ища для себя славы.
Различая [живых существ по способностям],
[Они] проповедуют эту Сутру".
[Такие люди] всегда пребывают на великих собраниях
И, желая нанести нам оскорбление,
Будут поносить [нас]
И говорить о нас злое царям и великим министрам,
Брахманам, горожанам, а также другим бхикшу:
"Эти люди с ложными взглядами
И проповедуют учения "внешнего пути"!"
Но из-за почтения к Будде
Мы будем терпеть всё это зло.
И когда презрительно нам скажут:
"Вы все – будды!",
Воистину терпеливо вынесем это презрение.
В злой век грязной кальпы
Будет много страха и нечистоты.
Злые духи войдут в тела [таких людей]
И те будут поносить и оскорблять нас.
Но мы, почитая Будду и веря,
Наденем латы терпения.
Для того, чтобы проповедовать эту Сутру,
Мы вынесем эти трудности.
Мы не любим [наших] тел и жизней
И преданы только Пути,
Не имеющему высшего [предела].
В грядущие века мы будем защищать и хранить
Завещанное Буддой.
Почитаемый В Мирах! [Ты] знаешь сам:
Злые бхикшу грязного века, не знающие Дхарму,
Проповедуемую Буддой с помощью уловок,
Будут злословить [про нас],
Много раз поносить, презирать
И на большое расстояние отдалять от ступ и храмов.
Но [мы] воистину вынесем всё это зло,
Потому что помним наставления Будды.
Если в деревнях и городах есть [люди],
Которые ищут Дхарму,
То мы все пойдём в те места
И будем проповедовать Дхарму,
Завещанную Буддой!
Мы – посланцы Почитаемого В Мирах,
И среди живых существ будем без страха и умело
Проповедовать Дхарму.
[Мы] хотим, чтобы Будда пребывал в покое.
Перед Почитаемым В Мирах,
Перед всеми буддами,
Пришедшими с десяти сторон [света],
Мы даём эту клятву.
Пусть Будда знает наши мысли!"

http://abhidharma.ru/A/Vedalla/Conte...rika-cutra.htm

----------

Максим& (22.03.2016)

----------


## Максим&

Опять сначала к тексту, контексту и пониманию смысла слова Яна и Махаяна.
Кто читал текст тому сразу понятен смысл и контекст этих слов. Яна( Колесница)  это Путь к состоянию Будды. Были такие кто полагал, что существует только один Путь (Яна), путь через архатство, где предполагалось строгое подвижничество, отречение от мира, свои ступени и жизни, удел немногих, где даже женщине-бхикшуни надлежало сначала родиться мужчиной чтоб продолжить путь. Здесь считалось что есть особый тип упертых омраченных существ типа Девадатты или иных, которым не светит ничего кроме ада. Отголоски этих мнений можно проследить в сансаритской Махапаринирване.
Были такие кто полагал, что есть Яна Пратьекабудд. Но Татхагата даёт понять, что нет Двух Колесниц, ни тем более Трёх, а есть только Одна и это Великая Колесница, то есть Широкий, Удобный, более гибкий и пространный Путь к Будде, где даже отъявленный негодяй Девадатта будет спасен, станет буддой. Больший акцент делается не на суровое подвижничество архата, а на веру в Будду и его Дхарму. А благодаря смещению акцентов широкие религиозные перспективы могли открыться любому дом хозяину и женщине. Чему пример Вималакирти-сутра.В итоге Будда в Лотосовой называет путь архатов малой колесницей.
Вобщем примерно таков контекст и смысл употребления термина Великая Колесница. Но японский буддолог выводит его из какой-то ошибочной интерпретации и игры слов то ли составителей сутры, то ли последующих пересказчиков-переписчиков. Вобщем чего-то перепутали и возник термин "махаяна":-) 



> Я полагаю, что «мудрость Будды» также обозначалась термином «величайшая мудрость» (mahajnana, махаджняна), который на ранней стадии развития «Сутры Лотоса» в просторечии звучал как «махаджана» (mahajana). Вполне возможно, что слово «махаджана» можно было трактовать и как «большая колесница», но позже оно было ошибочно переведено и трансформировано в слово «махаяна» (mahayana, «большая колесница»), и этот термин затем был принят составителями других священных писаний для обозначения нового понятия «буддизм махаяны». Вполне вероятно, что именно игра слов «яна»/«джнана» (yana/jnana), возникшая по причине использования в «Притче о горящем доме» «Сутры Лотоса» слова двойного смысла «джана» (*jana), и дала начало этой ошибочной интерпретации (3).

----------


## Ассаджи

> Я полагаю, что «мудрость Будды» также обозначалась термином «величайшая мудрость» (mahajnana, махаджняна), который на ранней стадии развития «Сутры Лотоса» в просторечии звучал как «махаджана» (mahajana). Вполне возможно, что слово «махаджана» можно было трактовать и как «большая колесница», но позже оно было ошибочно переведено и трансформировано в слово «махаяна» (mahayana, «большая колесница»), и этот термин затем был принят составителями других священных писаний для обозначения нового понятия «буддизм махаяны». Вполне вероятно, что именно игра слов «яна»/«джнана» (yana/jnana), возникшая по причине использования в «Притче о горящем доме» «Сутры Лотоса» слова двойного смысла «джана» (*jana), и дала начало этой ошибочной интерпретации (3).


Карасима подробно разбирает переход от "джаны" к "джняне" и "яне" в рукописях сутр в своей статье:

Vehicle (yāna) and Wisdom (jñāna) in the Lotus Sutra ––– the Origin of the Notion of yāna in Mahāyāna Buddhism

----------


## Максим&

> Видимо, имеется в виду отрывок:
> 
> ""[Мы] желаем только [одного]:
> Не беспокойся!
> После ухода Будды в этот злой век,
> Наполненный страхом,
> Мы воистину будем широко проповедовать [Сутру].
> Люди, не обладающие знаниями,
> Будут поносить и оскорблять [нас],
> ...


Да, это снимает все "все обвинения". Как хорошо знать, что вторая страта это аж 13глава:-)  Приходится согласиться, что мужественный обет бодхисаттвы ценой своей жизни защищать Дхамму находит своё место в исторических событиях. По крайней мере наличие каких-то конфликтов на Шри-Ланке между тхерами и вайпульявадинами зафиксировано в палийских хрониках.

----------


## Максим&

> Карасима подробно разбирает переход от "джаны" к "джняне" и "яне" в рукописях сутр в своей статье:
> 
> Vehicle (yāna) and Wisdom (jñāna) in the Lotus Sutra ––– the Origin of the Notion of yāna in Mahāyāna Buddhism


Ну это для меня точно останется тайной, иначе окажется что махаяна это вообще филологическое недоразумение истории.

----------


## Shus

> Уважаемый     @*Shus* как и раньше ставлю под сомнение Ваш перевод  третьего и четвёртого пунктов абзаца:
> (1) Oral transmission in Prakrit (i.e. colloquial languages, including Gāndhārī): 1st century
> B.C.E.
> (2) Oral transmission in Prakrit / writing of Prakrit texts in Kharoṣṭhī: 1st~3rd centuries
> C.E.
> (3) Broken Sanskrit mixed with Prakrit (2nd~3rd centuries C.E.)
> (4) (Buddhist) Sanskrit; writing in Brāhmī (3rd/4th century C.E. onwards)
> http://iriab.soka.ac.jp/orc/staff/ka...20Vaitulya.pdf
> 
> ...


А как бы Вы перевели? 
Ну и мой перевод не должен соответствовать чему-либо еще, кроме текста автора.

P.S. А про Сокко Гаккай - это Вы тоненько... :Smilie:  Но не в масть.

----------

Won Soeng (23.03.2016), Ассаджи (23.03.2016), Владимир Николаевич (22.03.2016), Сергей Ч (09.08.2016)

----------


## Максим&

Предчувствуя ранимость современных переводчиков добавлю, что мои размышления касаются смысла текста, а не личности тех кто переводит для нас работы специалистов. Я благодарен тем кто работает с энтузиазмом, и Shus, и Зому и др.
Кстати, В.И., не в укор будет вам, но при знании английского, почему бы и вам не совершить чего-то добродетельно и не перевести на бвжс например Махавамсу:
http://lakdiva.org/mahavamsa/

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Фамилии японцев-граждан Японии принято транскрибировать с японского. По правилам транскрипции японских имён и фамилий в русском языке эта фамилия должна транскрибироваться как «Карасима». Ср. Hiroshima — Хиросима.


Это же поливановская система транскрибирования?  Благодаря ей мы имеем разные "аси" и "ути", которые произносятся носителями, скорее, как "ащи" и "учи".

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А как бы Вы перевели? 
> Ну и мой перевод не должен соответствовать чему-либо еще, кроме текста автора.
> 
> .


(3) Ломаный  санскрит вперемешку с пракритами – со 2-го по 3-ье столетия н.э.
 (4) (Буддийский) санскрит с использованием письма брахми – с 3-го по 4-ое столетия н.э.

(3) - Ломаный или вульгарный - это конечно на Ваше усмотрение.  Именно это у автора соответствует широко используемому, хоть и устаревшему термину "гибридный буддийский санскрит". Ведь как раз со 2-го по 3-ье столетия н.э. начали переводить сутры с практитов на классический санскрит, что по ряду причин, и привело "гибридизации".  При этом ранние буддийские авторы живущие в этот период (напр. Ашвагхоша, Нагарджуна(ранний)) уже писали на чистом классическом санскрите.

(4) - _(Буддийский) Санскрит, с использованием шрифта\письма брахми – с 3-го по 4-ое столетия н.э._  (как у автора и пишется)
Ведь это уже время расцвета классического санскрита в буддийской культуре. Асанга, Васубандху и др.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> P.S. А про Сокко Гаккай - это Вы тоненько... Но не в масть.


Это я - толсто  :Smilie:  Но в масть.

Просто последователи Тхеравады ещё не обращают внимания на идеи Дайсаку Икеды, которые сквозят в трудах Карасимы и других учёных этой корпорации. Им просто нравиться то, что он пишет насчёт Махаяны.

----------

Пема Ванчук (22.03.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Это же поливановская система транскрибирования?  Благодаря ей мы имеем разные "аси" и "ути", которые произносятся носителями, скорее, как "ащи" и "учи".


Поливановская, но стандарт есть стандарт  :Smilie:  Пъскольку рускъй ни пользуйцъ фънътичъскъй письмьнъсьтью, ничиво страшнъвъ.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (22.03.2016), Пема Ванчук (22.03.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну, если уж брать мнение избранных буддологов, ...[/URL]


Здесь вопрос совершенно не в этом.

Карасима и компания, последовательно подменяют науку в узко корпоративных и сугубо идеологических целях Соко Гаккай.

Сначала они доводили ошибки в китайских перевода. И их поддерживали "тибетцы", "южане", нео-буддийские общества и другие нео-
Сейчас они доводят ошибки в переводах всех сутр Махаяны. И их поддерживают "южане" и нео-.

Завтра они будут доводить ошибки в палийской Типитаке, и их будут поддерживать всякие нео-.

Там вся суть исследований доказать правильность трактовок Дайсаку Икеды (в основном его понимания Лотосовой сутры) и вести человечество к новому "гуманистическому" порядку.

----------

Пема Ванчук (22.03.2016)

----------


## Shus

> (3) Ломаный  санскрит вперемешку с пракритами – со 2-го по 3-ье столетия н.э.
>  (4) (Буддийский) санскрит с использованием письма брахми – с 3-го по 4-ое столетия н.э.
> 
> (3) - Ломаный или вульгарный - это конечно на Ваше усмотрение.  Именно это у автора соответствует широко используемому, хоть и устаревшему термину "гибридный буддийский санскрит". Ведь как раз со 2-го по 3-ье столетия н.э. начали переводить сутры с практитов на классический санскрит, что по ряду причин, и привело "гибридизации".  При этом ранние буддийские авторы живущие в этот период (напр. Ашвагхоша, Нагарджуна(ранний)) уже писали на чистом классическом санскрите.
> 
> (4) - _(Буддийский) Санскрит, с использованием шрифта\письма брахми – с 3-го по 4-ое столетия н.э._  (как у автора и пишется)
> Ведь это уже время расцвета классического санскрита в буддийской культуре. Асанга, Васубандху и др.


Не, мне не нравится... "Буддистский санскрит" и "Буддистский гибридный санскрит" - это общеизвестные синонимы. 
Вот к примеру очень красивый отчет исследователей Schoyen Collection (они правда тоже замараны сотрудничеством с "корпорацией Сокко Гаккай", как и масса других знаменитых буддологов, но другого просто под рукой нет): http://www.indologie.uni-muenchen.de..._catalogue.pdf
Там где-то после середины идут картинки с найденных фрагментов с характеристиками. До этого - есть статьи про языки и шрифты. Там конечно не так простенько, как у Карасимы, но в целом соответствует.

P.S. Давайте не будем продолжать (я отвечать на тему языков не буду). Исправить текст перевода Вы меня не убедили, но позже я еще посмотрю материалы на эту тему (шрифты-языки).

----------


## Shus

> Здесь вопрос совершенно не в этом.
> Карасима и компания, последовательно подменяют науку в узко корпоративных и сугубо идеологических целях Соко Гаккай.
> Сначала они доводили ошибки в китайских перевода. И их поддерживали "тибетцы", "южане", нео-буддийские общества и другие нео-
> Сейчас они доводят ошибки в переводах всех сутр Махаяны. И их поддерживают "южане" и нео-.
> Завтра они будут доводить ошибки в палийской Типитаке, и их будут поддерживать всякие нео-.
> Там вся суть исследований доказать правильность трактовок Дайсаку Икеды (в основном его понимания Лотосовой сутры) и вести человечество к новому "гуманистическому" порядку.


Вам не стыдно это писать? Посмотрите хотя бы список авторов, публикующихся в IRIAB. 
Честно, не  ожидал.


   @*Пема Ванчук*, удалите пожалуйста свое сообщение (как флуд), тем более Вы этот сборник не читали.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не мне не нравится... "Буддистский санскрит" и "Буддистский гибридный санскрит" - это общеизвестные синонимы. 
> 
> P.S. Давайте не будем продолжать (я отвечать на тему языков не буду). Исправить текст перевода Вы меня не убедили, но позже я посмотрю материал на эту на эту тему (шрифты-языки).


Извините, но тогда любой учёный раскритикует статью в Вашем переводе, только на основе этого абзаца.

----------


## Shus

> Извините, но тогда любой учёный раскритикует статью в Вашем переводе, только на основе этого абзаца.


Переживу... :Smilie: 

P.S. Раз такое дело, я наверное в переводе, в скобочках, приведу авторский вариант. И критика будет мягше... :Smilie:

----------

Ассаджи (23.03.2016), Владимир Николаевич (22.03.2016)

----------


## Максим&

Интересно, а почему местные махаянисты никак не риагируют на тенденциозность самого названия статьи?:-) Ведь само название по идее, для них должно звучать провокационно. Неужели среди махаянистов не осталось ученных мужей и им нечем крыть?
Ведь исходя из сути исследования, авторами текстов ( сутр) махаяны были благочестивые мужи жившие в 1 ст.до н.э ( почему не во 2 или 3?) которые передавали свои "прозрения" изустно в определённых кругах. С 1 по 3 ст. н.э эти тексты начинают записывать. На этом основании реконструируются даже исторические факты о гонениях на проповедников махаяны. Ведь понятно, что если текст записан  в 1 в. и в нем бодхисатвы пророчествуют о гонениях, значит это факт исторический. Ведь наличие чудес и прозрений за много столетий до событий ученными не приемлется. По такому пути шли европейские критики Библии. Например из пророчеств Иисуса о гонениях на христиан и разрушении Иерусалима делался вывод, что этот фрагмент текста был составлен не во время жизни Иисуса, и тем более не принадлежит ему ибо пророчеств и чудес не бывает, а составлен очевидцами событий которые уже спустя 40-50 лет добавили это в евангельские тексты. Таким методом можно передробить весь канон и в итоге становится непонятно, а что тогда вообще говорил Иисус и говорил ли вообще. Такоай критический подход для традиционалиста конечно не допустим. 
Подобные методики применяются и современными критиками, ведь из обетов бодисатв они никогда не сделают вывод, что это были лишь прозрения времён жизни Шакьямуни, а осуществились они исторически или нет остаётся только гадать. Буддолог берет это за факт так как события в сутре полагает он, описывал очевидец. Конечно же ни о какой махаяне Шакьямуни и речи не вел с Шарипутой, так как этот термин возник случайно и путём неких филологических преобразований. Джхана-джняна-яна. Вобщем со времён выкинули из слова пару букв и придумали название для религиозного течения. Хотя из самого текста Садхарма-пундарики, а это даже по мнению буддологов, одна из ранних сутр, следует что смысловое разделение на Махаяну и Хинаяну уже присутсивует и вполне внятно без джхан и джнян.
С позиций буддологов, да и тхеравадинов , эта реконструкция адекватна. Но мне не ясна позиция махаянистов, ну и тантриков разумеется. Неужели они сдали свои позиции, не разрабатывают своих научных теорий и полностью погрузились в свои мистические переживания. Но тогда ведь оказывается что ихний путь не есть путь Будды, а плод благочестивого воображения авторов сутр и тантр. Это конечно не плохо, но к буддизму, если мы под этим понимаем Дхарму Шакьямуни, это имеет лишь косвенное отношение. И тогда-слава Тхераваде!:-) 
Неужели ученных аполлогетов-махаянистов уже не осталось.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вам не стыдно это писать? Посмотрите хотя бы список авторов, публикующихся в IRIAB. 
> Честно, не  ожидал.
> 
> 
>   .


У меня не о всех авторах, а конкретно о тех, кто отсюда:
http://www.soka.ac.jp/en/index.html

----------


## Shus

> У меня не о всех авторах, а конкретно о тех, кто отсюда:
> http://www.soka.ac.jp/en/index.html


Понятно...

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.03.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> У меня не о всех авторах, а конкретно о тех, кто отсюда:
> http://www.soka.ac.jp/en/index.html


А что там богохульного, тантру не принимают?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> ...... Это конечно не плохо, но к буддизму, если мы под этим понимаем Дхарму Шакьямуни, это имеет лишь косвенное отношение. И тогда-слава Тхераваде!:-) 
> .


В том то и дело, что этот вывод Вы, на основе исследований автора - сделали сами. Как и многие последователи Тхеравады, следящие за его публикациями.

У автора этого нет. Он нигде не утверждает, что чистое неискажённое Учение Лотосовой Сутры не Дхарма Шакьмуни. Показывается лишь последующие искажение в передаче Лотосовой Сутры и "так называемой махаяны". 
И тогда - виват не искажённое, правильное, восстановленное Учение Лотосовой Сутры! :-)

----------


## Максим&

> В том то и дело, что этот вывод Вы, на основе исследований автора - сделали сами. Как и многие последователи Тхеравады, следящие за его публикациями.
> 
> У автора этого нет. Он нигде не утверждает, что чистое неискажённое Учение Лотосовой Сутры не Дхарма Шакьмуни. Показывается лишь последующие искажение в передаче Лотосовой Сутры и "так называемой махаяны". 
> И тогда - виват не искажённое, правильное, восстановленное Учение Лотосовой Сутры! :-)


Так из любого текста можно извлечь совершенно разные детали, смотря на чем концентрироваться. Карасиму интересует один аспект развития, а другого, если он логически продолжит цепочку размышлений, может заинтересовать другой. 
У вас собственно есть приемлемая ( не мифическая) версия происхождения сутр махаяны, автор то кто?

----------


## Vladiimir

> Ну и мой перевод не должен соответствовать чему-либо еще, кроме текста автора.


Тогда нужно убрать термин "гибридный" там, где автор его не употребляет.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.03.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так из любого текста можно извлечь совершенно разные детали, смотря на чем концентрироваться. Карасиму интересует один аспект развития, а другого, если он логически продолжит цепочку размышлений, может заинтересовать другой.


Будет довольно интересная цепочка, если вначале одним делаются выводы на основе авторитета Лотосовой сутры, а затем вторым на основе выводов сделанных первым опровергнется  авторитет самой Лотосовой сутры  :Smilie: 

Как Вы считаете, вывод второго будет, логичным ?

----------


## Максим&

> Будет довольно интересная цепочка, если вначале одним делаются выводы на основе авторитета Лотосовой сутры, а затем вторым на основе выводов сделанных первым опровергнется  авторитет самой Лотосовой сутры 
> 
> Как Вы считаете, вывод второго будет, логичным ?


Я выводы Карасимы ещё не читал. А вопрос вполне конкретный - если ряд буддологов ( а может и все) полагает, что сутры в которых прослеживается махаянская доктрина и которые включены махаянцами в их канон, но отвергаются буддистами тхеравады, появились лишь в первом столетии до н.э,
то "Кто создал эти священные тексты махаяны". Пусть даже так, кто создал священные тексты ветульявады, если вдруг Карасима считает что махаяны в то время никакой не было. И какая у них связь собственно с Буддой Шакьямуни? 
И не заводите беседу в дебри:-)  Я ж не ради поболтать, а ради апологии махаяны, чтоб понять, есть ли у неё кроме религиозного ещё и историко-научное обоснование возводить свои сутры к Шакьямуни.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я выводы Карасимы ещё не читал. А вопрос вполне конкретный - если ряд буддологов ( а может и все) полагает, что сутры в которых прослеживается махаянская доктрина и которые включены махаянцами в их канон, но отвергаются буддистами тхеравады, появились лишь в первом столетии до н.э,
> то "Кто создал эти священные тексты махаяны". Пусть даже так, кто создал священные тексты ветульявады, если вдруг Карасима считает что махаяны в то время никакой не было. И какая у них связь собственно с Буддой Шакьямуни? 
> И не заводите беседу в дебри:-) Я ж не ради поболтать, а ради апологии махаяны, чтоб понять, есть ли у неё кроме религиозного ещё и историко-научное обоснование возводить свои сутры к Шакьямуни. .


Ряд буддологов отмечает устную передачу основных Сутр Махаяны (МахаДжаны\Джняны  :Smilie:  ) в первом столетии до нашей эры.

----------


## Shus

> Тогда нужно убрать термин "гибридный" там, где автор его не употребляет.


Зачем? В нашей литературе обычно употребляют "буддистский гибридный санскрит" (один из трех синонимов). Тот же Игнатьев А.
В западной, пмсм, тоже. В отчете по гандхарским рукописям, см. ссылку выше - тоже BGS. Там в авторах "сам" Richard Salomon, который в своей "Indian Epigraphy" тоже термин "BGS" употребляет (и даже объясняет, что это не очень хороший термин, но стал общеупотребительным).

P.S. Обсуждение затевать не охота. Я проверял (не слишком обширно правда) каким шрифтом писался BGS, с каких примерно веков и какие сочинения именно на нем (Махавасту та же), поэтому заниматься этим больше не буду. Поставлю в скобках "у автора: ....." и этим ограничусь.

----------

Ассаджи (23.03.2016)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Зачем? В нашей литературе обычно употребляют "буддистский гибридный санскрит" (один из трех синонимов). Тот же Игнатьев А.
> В западной, пмсм, тоже. В отчете по гандхарским рукописям, см. ссылку выше - тоже BGS. Там в авторах "сам" Richard Salomon, который в своей "Indian Epigraphy" тоже термин "BGS" употребляет (и даже объясняет, что это не очень хороший термин, но стал общеупотребительным).
> 
> P.S. Обсуждение затевать не охота. Я проверял (не слишком обширно правда) каким шрифтом писался BGS, с каких примерно веков и какие сочинения именно на нем (Махавасту та же), поэтому заниматься этим больше не буду. Поставлю в скобках "у автора: ....." и этим ограничусь.


Термин существует, но автор его употребляет там, где считает нужным. Зачем привносить собственные представления о "гибритизации", времени его использования и т.д.? Почему не следовать авторским словам?

----------

Пема Ванчук (22.03.2016)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Не, мне не нравится... "Буддистский санскрит" и "Буддистский гибридный санскрит" - это общеизвестные синонимы.


И просто "санскрит" - это тоже синоним? Вот, например, автор явно применяет термин "санскрит" (просто "санскрит"!) к периоду который он строкой ранее обозначает, как "(Buddhist) Sanskrit":
It should be noted that it was as late as the 3rd or 4th century that the so-called Mahāyāna Buddhist scriptures came to be translated or composed in Sanskrit and written in Brāhmī.

Ср. со строкой ранее:
(4) (Buddhist) Sanskrit; writing in Brāhmī (3rd/4th century C.E. onwards)

----------


## Vladiimir

Автор, разумеется, знает термин "буддийский гибридный санскрит" и употребляет его там, где считает нужным, например:



> Die Prātimokṣasūtras der verschieden Schulen sind in folgenden Sprachen entweder überliefert oder waren zumindest vermutlich einmal in Gebrauch:4
> 1. Theravādins : Pāli [Paiśācī]
> 2. Mahāsāṃghikas, Mahāsāṃghika-Lokottaravādins : Buddhist Hybrid Sanskrit [Prakrit]
> 3. Mūlasarvāstivādins : Sanskrit [Sanskrit]
> 4. Sarvāstivādins : (Gāndhārī) > Buddhist Hybrid Sanskrit > Sanskrit [-]
> 5. Dharmaguptakas : (Gāndhārī) > Buddhist Hybrid Sanskrit > Sanskrit [-]
> 6. Sāmmitīya (die Sprache des Patna-Dharmapada) [Apabhraṃśa]


И если он где-то избегает этого термина, или предпочитает дать это понятие в развернутом виде, то так и нужно переводить и не вносить в текст собственные представления,  если, конечно, полагать, что "перевод не должен соответствовать чему-либо еще, кроме текста автора".

----------

Пема Ванчук (22.03.2016)

----------


## Shus

> Термин существует, но автор его употребляет там, где считает нужным. Зачем привносить собственные представления о "гибритизации", времени его использования и т.д.? Почему не следовать авторским словам?


Я перевожу как считаю нужным. Свои представления не привношу. И использовать принятые у нас термины, синонимы, пояснения и пр. - это мое право. Когда нужно, я своих переводах указываю в скобках авторское написание. Здесь это ненужно, но по настойчивым просьбам ув. В.Н. и Вас - укажу.




> И просто "санскрит" - это тоже синоним? Вот, например, автор явно применяет термин "санскрит" (просто "санскрит"!) к периоду который он строкой ранее обозначает, как "(Buddhist) Sanskrit":
> It should be noted that it was as late as the 3rd or 4th century that the so-called Mahāyāna Buddhist scriptures came to be translated or composed in Sanskrit and written in Brāhmī.
> Ср. со строкой ранее:
> (4) (Buddhist) Sanskrit; writing in Brāhmī (3rd/4th century C.E. onwards)


Автор полагает, что тот кто читает статью знает о каком санскрите идет речь.

И, если честно, не очень понимаю, что Вы от меня хотите, поэтому попрощаюсь.

----------

Ассаджи (23.03.2016)

----------


## Vladiimir

> ... Richard Salomon...


Richard Solomon:



> It was during the reign of the early Gupta emperors *in the fourth century A.D*. that Sanskrit was finally established as the epigraphic language par excellence of the Indian world. ... 
> ...From this point on, all the inscriptions of the Guptas and their neighbors and feudatories in northern India were written *in correct classical Sanskrit*;


Т.е. период соответствует пункту 4 у Карасимы:
(4) (Buddhist) Sanskrit; writing in Brāhmī (3rd/4th century C.E. onwards)

----------

Shus (22.03.2016), Владимир Николаевич (22.03.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Ряд буддологов отмечает устную передачу основных Сутр Махаяны (МахаДжаны\Джняны  ) в первом столетии до нашей эры.
> 
> Тоже самое ряд буддологов говорят и о Суттах Тхеравады.


Тхеравадинские сутты можно отследить до Ашоки. Хотя наименований их там не много, но по смыслу и стилю они целиком совпадают с нынешней доктриной южных никай. Потом упоминались, но уже на Шри-Ланке 3-2 в.до н.э, даже никаи. Исторические хроники Ланки полагают что миссионеры Ашоки перенесли всю Типитаку, которая была зафиксирована сразу после Паринирваны. Первый ихний монастырь Махавихара, это монастырь школы вибхаджавада ( так полагают некоторые называлась ранее тхеравада). Насельники этого монастыря не приняли учения, появившегося несколько столетий спустя в монастыре ветульявадинов. 
Насколько мне известно никто из буддологов не ставит под сомнение аутентичность и близость к временам Шакьямуни большинства сутт, покрайней мере Винаи и Суттапитаки. Да и врядли кто-то всерьёз оспорит древность Сутта питаки. Её язык, ясность изложения, исторический контекст, сравнение с джайнскими агамами , все говорит в ее пользу . 
И на этом фоне контрастом стоят сутры Праджняпарамиты, и так называемые вайпулья сутры. Видимо уже у древних вставал вопрос и сомнения насчёт них. Тогда появляется версия о нагах и Нагарджуне, но это о праджняпарамитских. Но и в Лотосовой мы видим предсказание о том, что некоторые  ее не примут. Будхагхоша же полагает, что в буддизм проникли брахманы и заразили своим духом учение Будды.Для буддолога же соприкосновение северных буддистов с ирано-греческим миром и островная изолированность ланкийских буддистов также говорит об архаичности именно южной ветви. 
Как по мне, в целом историческая картина складывается больше в пользу тхеравады нежели махаяны. Про ваджраяну я даже не упоминаю. Даже не представляю кто из известных вам буддологов придерживается иной версии.
В целях же апологетики махаяны можно развить гипотезу о некоторых учениках Шакьямуни, что либо услышали нечто особенное , либо восприняли дхарму иначе нежели остальные. В самих суттах есть упоминание некоего бхикшу который отказался прийти на собор архатов, так как полагал что то что он принял от Шакьямуни для него не подлежит никакому обсуждению и оспариванию. Можно предположить, что таких учеников было несколько и уже в ихней среде развивалось иное учение нежели у главного течения.
Комментатор Типитаки упоминает ряд текстов которые уже вращались в буддийской среде, но называет их ересью.Точнее так :Небезынтересно, что Комментарий здесь, помимо иных объяснений на эту тему, перечисляет собрания текстов, являющихся искажённой Дхаммой, которые уже существовали к моменту написания Комментария. Говорится, что к текстам, являющимся искажённой Дхаммой, относятся:
– "Секретная Виная" (гулха-виная),
– "Секретная Вессантара",
– "Секретная Махосадха",
– "Ванна Питака",
– "Ангулимала Питака",
– "Раттхапала-гадджита",
– "Алавака-гадджита",
– "Ведала Питака".

Под-Комментарий поясняет, что Ведалла Питака является Ветулла Питакой, которая, по одним из мнений, считалась принесённой из царства нагов, а по другим – появившейся в результате дебатов. В любом случае она противоречит Слову Будды (буддхавачана), поскольку в ней утверждаются противоречивые вещи, а также в ней не видно учений, которые вели бы к устранению загрязнений. Таким образом, этот текст может быть только лишь причиной возникновения загрязнений. Под-Комментарий также полагает, что Ведалла Питака, скорее всего, была собранием сутр Махаяны. В Ланкийских хрониках о сутрах Махаяны говорится как о Ветуллаваде, и Под-Комментарий, видимо, упоминает о распространённой в то время вере в то, что Нагарджуна принёс сутры Праджня-Парамиты из царства нагов.

Но опять и тут наги и никакой историчности:-)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Тхеравадинские сутты можно отследить до Ашоки. :-)


Вы не поняли. Первая запись Сутт на пали произведена в конце первого века до нашей эры. До этого была устная передача. Но и эта первая запись на пальмовых листьях, как и последующие записи - не сохранились.
Самые ранние отрывки буддийских текстов дошедшие до нас, это Сутры на пракрите, записанные в второй половине первого века нашей эры. До этого также была их устная передача.
Это общепризнанные современные научные буддологические факты.

имхо: это только рьяные апологеты тех или иных традиций спорят - чья тень длиннее  :Smilie: 

Как будто знание этого даст успокоение и прозрение. Или обнаружившийся самый древний пальмовый лист со Словом Будды перенесёт в Нирвану  :Smilie:  

(п.с. но возможно мы уходим от темы, и наш разговор может вызвать эти же рьяные споры, поэтому заранее извиняюсь и в данную сторону продолжать разговор не буду)

----------

Чагна Дордже (22.03.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Вы не поняли. Первая запись Сутт на пали произведена в конце первого века до нашей эры. До этого была устная передача. Но и эта первая запись на пальмовых листьях, как и последующие записи - не сохранились.
> Самые ранние отрывки буддийских текстов дошедшие до нас, это Сутры на пракрите, записанные в второй половине первого века нашей эры. До этого также была их устная передача.
> Это общепризнанные современные научные буддологические факты.
> 
> имхо: это только рьяные апологеты тех или иных традиций спорят - чья тень длиннее 
> 
> Как будто знание этого даст успокоение и прозрение. Или обнаружившийся самый древний пальмовый лист со Словом Будды перенесёт в Нирвану  
> 
> (п.с. но возможно мы уходим от темы, и наш разговор может вызвать эти же рьяные споры, поэтому заранее извиняюсь и в данную сторону продолжать разговор не буду)


А почему у рьяных? У обычных тхер Шри-Ланки тоже возникал подобный вопрос-а собственно откуда такое учение взялось. Ведь если оно не от Шакьямуни, значит оно не ведёт к успокоению и нирване. Да и любой нормальный человек может задать себе вопрос, а чье учение я собственно практикую. И если для средневекового человека ссылка на Нагов и подводные сутры-тантры устраивала. То для 21 века это не всегда убедительно, а хочется ещё историко-археологических подтверждений. 
Ладно, может и правда не в тему. Оставим все на совести Нагарджуны:-)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.03.2016), Сергей Ч (09.08.2016)

----------


## Ассаджи

Основателем всемирного заговора был Василий Павлович Васильев:

https://books.google.com/books?id=N-1AAAAAcAAJ&pg=PA118

А американскую ложу возглавляет Девид Друс:

http://webshus.ru/?p=16296 ( https://www.academia.edu/9226456/Ear...nt_scholarship )
http://webshus.ru/?p=16296&page=2 ( https://www.academia.edu/9226471/Ear...w_perspectives )

----------

Bahupada (26.03.2016), Shus (23.03.2016), Чагна Дордже (23.03.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Основателем всемирного заговора был Василий Павлович Васильев:
> 
> https://books.google.com/books?id=N-1AAAAAcAAJ&pg=PA118
> 
> А американскую ложу возглавляет Девид Друс:
> 
> http://webshus.ru/?p=16296 ( https://www.academia.edu/9226456/Ear...nt_scholarship )
> http://webshus.ru/?p=16296&page=2 ( https://www.academia.edu/9226471/Ear...w_perspectives )


Жаль ув.Ассаджи, что вы на своём форуме прекратили делать переводы. Ваш форум наполнен хорошими ссылками и выдержками из статей, но рассчитан он только на хорошо владеющих английским. Увы:-)

----------


## Ассаджи

Всё подвержено разрушению :-)
Тем не менее, сейчас друзья помогают приготовить свежий проект.

----------


## Максим&

> В том то и дело, что этот вывод Вы, на основе исследований автора - сделали сами. Как и многие последователи Тхеравады, следящие за его публикациями.
> 
> У автора этого нет. Он нигде не утверждает, что чистое неискажённое Учение Лотосовой Сутры не Дхарма Шакьмуни. Показывается лишь последующие искажение в передаче Лотосовой Сутры и "так называемой махаяны". 
> И тогда - виват не искажённое, правильное, восстановленное Учение Лотосовой Сутры! :-)


Добрался до конца статьи. Даже не знаю откуда у вас такие выводы появились, что в данной статье автор проповедует чистоту Лотосовой. Она тут если и мелькает, то лишь мельком и косвенно. Основная тема это развитие(трансформация) сутр махаяны из вайпулья ( ветулья) сутр,школа в которой эти сутры предположительно возникли,  критическое отношение к ним более ранних и многочисленных никай и последующая сдача позиций индийского буддизма идеям махаяны.
Не представляю как японские буддологи такими исследованиями льют воду на мельницу Лотосовой, но если б я был японцем, я б воспринял подобные статьи как удар по эклектичным  тэндаям и тем более сингонам и призыв вернуться к истокам-сарвастиваде, стхавираваде, тхераваде. Как то так.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Добрался до конца статьи. Даже не знаю откуда у вас такие выводы появились, что в данной статье автор проповедует чистоту Лотосовой. Она тут если и мелькает, то лишь мельком и косвенно. Основная тема это развитие(трансформация) сутр махаяны из вайпулья ( ветулья) сутр,школа в которой эти сутры предположительно возникли,  критическое отношение к ним более ранних и многочисленных никай и последующая сдача позиций индийского буддизма идеям махаяны.
> Не представляю как японские буддологи такими исследованиями льют воду на мельницу Лотосовой, но если б я был японцем, я б воспринял подобные статьи как удар по эклектичным  тэндаям и тем более сингонам и призыв вернуться к истокам-сарвастиваде, стхавираваде, тхераваде. Как то так.


Это и есть "удар по эклектичным  тэндаям и тем более сингонам"  и прочим искажённым.
А также по неправильному(с позиции автора) пониманию Лотосовой Сутры, Махаяны(которая уже не-махаяна) и БуддаДхармы в целом. 

Известный профессор, кроме блестящего образования, ещё и последователь Дайсаку Икеда - прекрасного человека, общественного деятеля, Педагога с большой буквы ...., но при всём  этом, в первую очередь  нео-буддийского религиозного деятеля  имеющего собственную интерпретацию наследия Нитирэна, и специфические взгляды на Учение Будды в целом.

При всём глубочайшем уважении к  Seishi Karashima и его научной деятельности, не могу не написать, что  его исследования с каждым годом всё больше походят на выражения идей Сока Гаккай. Причём  он сам и пишет, что к эти выводам пришёл ещё лет двадцать назад, но тогда это было лишь на уровне личных гипотез, а теперь он это пытается подтвердить фактами своих исследований. 

Конечно всё это моё сугубо личное мнение, можно считать это моей сугубо личной глупостью, и моей манией "всемирного заговора" :-)

----------

Пема Ванчук (23.03.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Это и есть "удар по эклектичным  тэндаям и тем более сингонам"  и прочим искажённым.
> А также по неправильному(с позиции автора) пониманию Лотосовой Сутры, Махаяны(которая уже не-махаяна) и БуддаДхармы в целом. 
> 
> Известный профессор, кроме блестящего образования, ещё и последователь Дайсаку Икеда - прекрасного человека, общественного деятеля, Педагога с большой буквы ...., но при всём  этом, в первую очередь  нео-буддийского религиозного деятеля  имеющего собственную интерпретацию наследия Нитирэна, и специфические взгляды на Учение Будды в целом.
> 
> При всём глубочайшем уважении к  Seishi Karashima и его научной деятельности, не могу не написать, что  его исследования с каждым годом всё больше походят на выражения идей Сока Гаккай. Причём  он сам и пишет, что к эти выводам пришёл ещё лет двадцать назад, но тогда это было лишь на уровне личных гипотез, а теперь он это пытается подтвердить фактами своих исследований. 
> 
> Конечно всё это моё сугубо личное мнение, можно считать это моей сугубо личной глупостью, и моей манией "всемирного заговора" :-)


Вот если бы вы перевели ещё пару-тройку статей Карасимы, вот тогда можно было бы и обсудить его связь с Соко Гакай, всемирным заговором и массонами ( нитиреновцами). :Smilie:  В данной статье связи не наблюдаю.
Посмотрел мельком русский сайт этой Соко. Вполне приличные, респектабельные буржуа, типа христианских протестанских евангелистов или иеговых:-)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Посмотрел мельком русский сайт этой Соко. Вполне приличные, респектабельные буржуа, типа христианских протестанских евангелистов или иеговых:-)


Это и есть образ самых ранних буддистов, с ещё неискажённым учением, постающий в исследованиях Seishi Karashima.

----------


## Максим&

> Это и есть образ самых ранних буддистов, с ещё неискажённым учением, постающий в исследованиях Seishi Karashima.


Не верю, не верю. Жду переводов!:-)

----------

Ассаджи (23.03.2016)

----------


## Vidyadhara

> С позиций буддологов, да и тхеравадинов , эта реконструкция адекватна. Но мне не ясна позиция махаянистов, ну и тантриков разумеется. Неужели они сдали свои позиции, не разрабатывают своих научных теорий и полностью погрузились в свои мистические переживания. Но тогда ведь оказывается что ихний путь не есть путь Будды, а плод благочестивого воображения авторов сутр и тантр. Это конечно не плохо, но к буддизму, если мы под этим понимаем Дхарму Шакьямуни, это имеет лишь косвенное отношение. И тогда-слава Тхераваде!:-) 
> Неужели ученных аполлогетов-махаянистов уже не осталось.


По преданию, большинство тантр было передано небесными буддами, дакинями, херуками и другими нечеловеческими существами, о чем и сказано в коренных текстах. Если я не ошибаюсь, только Калачакра возводит свои истоки к Будде Шакьямуни. Так что здесь никаких проблем нет для последователей ваджраяны.

----------

Максим& (23.03.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> По преданию, большинство тантр было передано небесными буддами, дакинями, херуками и другими нечеловеческими существами, о чем и сказано в коренных текстах. Если я не ошибаюсь, только Калачакра возводит свои истоки к Будде Шакьямуни. Так что здесь никаких проблем нет для последователей ваджраяны.


Да, тут конечно тантраяна себя обезопасила:-) 
Но насколько я понимаю, с точки зрения раннего буддизма ( никайского, хинаянского если угодно) ваши будды это не будды. В раннем буддизме предполагалось наличие лишь одного Будды в одном зоне ( кальпе) . В этой кальпе Шакьямуни, учитель всех богов и людей. В следующей Майтрейя.

----------

Сергей Ч (09.08.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не верю, не верю. Жду переводов!:-)


Не переводчик я, этимологией только немного интересуюсь.

Но раз Вы не заметили даже  в переведенной статье уклона в так сказать "гуманистическую"(в понимании Соко) сторону того, что предшествовало "так называемой махаяне", здесь я Вам ничем не могу помочь.
Ну, а с этимологической  стороны, на которую все обращают внимание, имхо, статья мягко сказать: полный .... . Но и это пусть специалисты доказывают :-) 

Может, кто-то переведёт исследования данного автора  по Лотосовой Сутре, там конечно больше видно то о чём говорю.

----------


## Максим&

> Не переводчик я, этимологией только немного интересуюсь.
> 
> Но раз Вы не заметили даже  в переведенной статье уклона в так сказать "гуманистическую"(в понимании Соко) сторону того, что предшествовало "так называемой махаяне", здесь я Вам ничем не могу помочь.
> Ну, а с этимологической  стороны, на которую все обращают внимание, статья мягко сказать: полный .... . Но и это пусть специалисты доказывают :-) 
> 
> Может, кто-то переведёт исследования данного автора  по Лотосовой Сутре, там конечно больше видно то о чём говорю.


А по мне так очень приличная статья. И споры о том какой санскрит там использовался это "оцеживание комара".
Но этимологам наверно уши режет:-)

----------


## Shus

> Известный профессор, кроме блестящего образования, ещё и последователь Дайсаку Икеда - прекрасного человека, общественного деятеля, Педагога с большой буквы ...., но при всём  этом, в первую очередь  нео-буддийского религиозного деятеля  имеющего собственную интерпретацию наследия Нитирэна, и специфические взгляды на Учение Будды в целом.
> 
> При всём глубочайшем уважении к  Seishi Karashima и его научной деятельности, не могу не написать, что  его исследования с каждым годом всё больше походят на выражения идей Сока Гаккай. Причём  он сам и пишет, что к эти выводам пришёл ещё лет двадцать назад, но тогда это было лишь на уровне личных гипотез, а теперь он это пытается подтвердить фактами своих исследований. 
> 
> Конечно всё это моё сугубо личное мнение, можно считать это моей сугубо личной глупостью, и моей манией "всемирного заговора" :-)


Зачем Вы все это пишите, не вполне понятно, но спрашивать всякие мелочи типа пруфов я у Вас не буду, чтобы не напрягать.
Чтобы помочь Вам в срывании и развенчании -резюме и библиография С. Карасимы: http://iriab.soka.ac.jp/orc/staff/ka...ashima.c.v.pdf

P.S. Одно из последних блестящих исследований С.К. (совместно с Фальком) - это сравнительный перекрестный анализ трех текстов Аштасахарсики: гандхарский берестяной манускрипт, перевод Локакшемы и стандартная санскритская версия. Есть две статьи, небольшое резюме на эту тему я приводил в конце перевода статьи Lewis R. Lancaster «The oldest Mahayana sutra. Its significance for the study of Buddhist development».

P.S. Если честно, как-то не смешно. Я Вас другим представлял.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Зачем Вы все это пишите, не вполне понятно, но спрашивать всякие мелочи типа пруфов я у Вас не буду, чтобы не напрягать.
> Чтобы помочь Вам в срывании и развенчании -резюме и библиография С. Карасимы: http://iriab.soka.ac.jp/orc/staff/ka...ashima.c.v.pdf
> 
> P.S. Одно из последних блестящих исследований С.К. (совместно с Фальком) - это сравнительный перекрестный анализ трех текстов Аштасахарсики: гандхарский берестяной манускрипт, перевод Локакшемы и стандартная санскритская версия. Есть две статьи, небольшое резюме на эту тему я приводил в конце перевода статьи Lewis R. Lancaster «The oldest Mahayana sutra. Its significance for the study of Buddhist development».
> 
> P.S. Если честно, как-то не смешно. Я Вас другим представлял.


Извиняюсь если  я Вас разочаровываю.
Но ведь в приведённой Вами библиографии ничего не сказано о том что С.К. потомственный священник храма Нитирэн (бывшего храма, так как при идеологии сока неможет быть никаких храмов), о его встрече с Дайсаку Икедой,  последующем  переходе на руководящую должность в институт передовых исследований буддизма при сока университете и т.д.

(п.с. О том что при произношении या никак не спутать с ज्ञा , любой необразованный индус может сказать, не зависимо от диалекта. Причём при ассимиляции с ज्ञा , как раз звук _йа_ (या) всегда ассимилируется, а в слове ज्ञान, jñāna звука या даже и нет.  О разницах между санскритом пракритами, что такое гибридизация в буддийских сутрах и чем она вызвана, о этапах создания и развития классического санскрита, о пали и т.д. - можете у любого санскритолога востоковеда которому доверяете спросить)

(п.с. п.с. Конечно понимаю, что звания принятые в сока: ассистент, помощник преподавателя, преподаватель, помощник доцента, доцент, помощник профессора и профессор - довольно похожи на академическую терминологию, и даже международные учёные сообщества вводят в заблуждение ) 

Ещё раз очень сильно извиняюсь, писать в этой теме больше не буду.

----------

Пема Ванчук (24.03.2016)

----------


## Shus

> Извиняюсь если  я Вас разочаровываю.
> Но ведь в приведённой Вами библиографии ничего не сказано о том что С.К. потомственный священник храма Нитирэн (бывшего храма, так как при идеологии сока неможет быть никаких храмов), о его встрече с Дайсаку Икедой,  последующем  переходе на руководящую должность в институт передовых исследований буддизма при сока университете и т.д.
> 
> (п.с. О том что при произношении या никак не спутать с ज्ञा , любой необразованный индус может сказать, не зависимо от диалекта. О разницах между санскритом пракритами, что такое гибридизация в буддийских сутрах и чем она вызвана, о этапах создания и развития классического санскрита, о пали и т.д. - можете у любого санскритолога востоковеда которому доверяете спросить)
> 
> (п.с. п.с. Конечно понимаю, что звания принятые в сока: ассистент, помощник преподавателя, преподаватель, помощник доцента, доцент, помощник профессора и профессор - довольно похожи на академическую терминологию, и даже международные учёные сообщества вводят в заблуждение ) 
> 
> Ещё раз очень сильно извиняюсь, писать в этой теме больше не буду.


Капец просто... 
Ну ладно, жизнь  тем не менее продолжается. :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.03.2016)

----------


## Ассаджи

> P.S. Одно из последних блестящих исследований С.К. (совместно с Фальком) - это сравнительный перекрестный анализ трех текстов Аштасахарсики: гандхарский берестяной манускрипт, перевод Локакшемы и стандартная санскритская версия. Есть две статьи, небольшое резюме на эту тему я приводил в конце перевода статьи Lewis R. Lancaster «The oldest Mahayana sutra. Its significance for the study of Buddhist development».


"(*) В 2010-2012 г.г. Г. Фолком и С. Карашимой было проведено комплексное исследование праджняпарамитского текста, входящего в одно из собраний гандхарских буддистских текстов (The “Split” Collection), который содержит с 1-ой по 5-ую главы Аштасахасрика-сутры (см. Falk H., Karashima S. «A first century Prajnaparamita manuscript from Gandhara» (ARIRIAB XV-2012, ARIRIAB XVI-2013)

Этот текст, написанный на языке гандхари шрифтом кхароштхи и размещенный на двух сторонах склеенного из отдельных частей берестяного свитка, был датирован радиоуглеродным анализом приблизительно 75 г. н.э. и поэтому в настоящее время является самым ранним из известных текстов литературы праджняпарамиты.

Учеными было произведено комплексное сравнение гандхарского варианта Аштасахасрика-сутры, ее перевода Локакшемой и санскритской версии сутры (сравнивался каждый текст с каждым, а затем делался анализ соответствий/несоответствий и все сводилось в единый результирующий текст с комментариями). В части периодизации, а также состава, структуры и взаимосвязи текстов, выводы ученых выглядят так:

1) Вполне возможно, что гандхарскому тексту предшествовал какой-то еще более ранний текст.

2) Перевод Локакшемы очень близок к гандхарской версии, при этом можно утверждать, что Локакшема не сократил текст, близкий к санскритской версии, а использовал текст несколько большего объема, чем гандхарский.

3) Санскритская версии является расширенным вариантом исходного текста и можно однозначно утверждать, что развитие сутры укрупнено можно представить следующей схемой: «гандхарский текст» -> «перевод Локакшемы» -> «санскритский вариант текста»."

http://webshus.ru/?p=19411

----------

Shus (24.03.2016)

----------


## Максим&

У меня вопрос насчёт радиоуглеродного анализа. Насколько точно он устанавливает год? Когда то читал про такие же анализы кумранских свитков. Зачастую погрешности в определение фрагмента доходили до 150 лет, а это не мало вобщем. Современный анализ стал более точен?

----------


## Vladiimir

> "Буддистский санскрит" и "Буддистский гибридный санскрит" - это общеизвестные синонимы.


Peter Skilling не считает их синонимами:



> The eighteen schools used several languages - Prakrits including Pali and Gandhari, *Buddhist Hybrid Sanskrit*, *Buddhist Sanskrit*, and classical Sanskrit. Mahayana literature was composed in Gandhari, *Buddhist Hybrid Sanskrit*, *Buddhist Sanskrit*, and classical Sanskrit.


Bhikkhu Ñāṇatusita (A Translation and Analysis of the Pátimokkha) не считает их синонимами:



> Some readings from the *Buddhist Hybrid Sanskrit* and *Buddhist Sanskrit* Prātimokṣasūtras have also been mentioned if they can shed light on the original Pali reading.





> This is because this common reading probably antedates the schisms giving rise to the various Buddhist schools, which changed the language of the Patimokkha to *Buddhist Hybrid Sanskrit* and *Buddhist Sanskrit*.

----------

Ассаджи (24.03.2016)

----------


## Vladiimir

> "Буддистский санскрит" и "Буддистский гибридный санскрит" - это общеизвестные синонимы.


Ну вот, например, Кеннет Норман различает эти понятия, т.е. употребляет их не в качестве синонимов:



> This in turn necessitates expertise not only in the Middle Indo-Aryan languages, of which Pali is one, but also in Classical Sanskrit, *Buddhist Sanskrit* and *Buddhist Hybrid Sanskrit*, since ...





> In the second place, Sanskritisation means the use of Sanskrit in Buddhist texts as a replacement for the dialects of Middle Indo-Aryan in which the Buddha’s teachings had previously been transmitted for some hundreds of years. In this sense, the term is applicable to the whole range of Buddhist texts starting from those in a Prakrit which contains a very small amount of Sanskrit, or Sanskrit-like, forms in it, through a range of texts which are in a variety of languages which might be regarded as Sanskritised Prakrit or Prakritised Sanskrit, sometimes called Buddhist Hybrid Sanskrit, *to texts which are in pure classical Sanskrit, in accordance with Paninian grammar. The language of the last group is classified by some as Buddhist Sanskrit*, because the texts are written by Buddhists about some aspect of Buddhism or Buddhist history, and perhaps contain items of vocabulary which are specifically Buddhist.

----------


## Vladiimir

> "Буддистский санскрит" и "Буддистский гибридный санскрит" - это общеизвестные синонимы.


Оскар фон Хинюбер считает, что употребление термина "буддийский гибридный санскрит" следует ограничить применением к языку школы махасангхика-локоттаравадинов. *Об этом сообщает, кстати, сам Карасима:*



> The language of Abhisamācārikā Dharmāḥ is to be classified as “Buddhist Hybrid Sanskrit”, which is the same as that of the Bhikṣuṇī-Vinaya and the Mahāvastu. As von Hinüber has suggested, the term “Buddhist Hybrid Sanskrit” should be restricted to the language of the Mahāsāmghika-Lokottaravādin school.


Вот, Карасима сообщает то же самое, только по-немецки, в своей фундаментальной трехтомной работе (при участии Оскара фон Хинюбера) _Die Abhisamācārikā Dharmāḥ_:



> Die Sprache der Abhis. ist als “Buddhist Hybrid Sanskrit” zu klassifizieren, ebenso wie die des Bhikṣuṇī-Vinaya und des Mahāvastu. Wie von Hinüber gezeigt hat, kann der Begriff “Buddhist Hybrid Sanskrit” auf die Schulsprache der Mahāsāmghika-Lokottaravādin eingegrenzt werden.



Вообще, почему Карасима должен считать их синонимами? Откуда переводчику знать представления автора о термине там, где он его не употребляет? И раз автор не употребляет в своих работах этот термин направо, налево, то наверное, он что-то о нем знает, что удерживает его от такого применения.

----------

Shus (24.03.2016)

----------


## Shus

> Вообще, почему Карасима должен считать их синонимами? Откуда переводчику знать представления автора о термине там, где он его не употребляет? И раз автор не употребляет в своих работах этот термин направо, налево, то наверное, он что-то о нем знает, что удерживает его от такого применения.


Кто что считает это конечно интересно и заслуживает уважения. Однако в части языков и шрифтов я ориентируюсь на то, что считает Р. Саломон. Мне так нравится.

И что Вы ко мне с этим предложением прицепились?
Оно вообще не так переводится, как Вы с В.Н. считаете. Я его обрезал (вроде бы с небольшой потерей смыла, но из дальнейшего все понятно) , что не употреблять еще один термин. Все это было сделано из контекста _всей статьи_. Больше я ничего объяснять не буду, и отвечать тоже. Извините.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Кто что считает это конечно интересно и заслуживает уважения. Однако в части языков и шрифтов я ориентируюсь на то, что считает Р. Саломон. Мне так нравится.


Саломон как раз считает, что гибридный прекратился к эпохе Гуптов. Дальше был классический. Цитата выше.




> Оно вообще не так переводится, как Вы с В.Н. считаете.


Если автор написал "(Buddhist) Sanskrit", то почему не перевести, как у автора "(Буддийский) санскрит"? Зачем вставлять слово "гибридный"? Я, конечно, понимаю, что слово красивое...




> Больше я ничего объяснять не буду, и отвечать тоже. Извините.


Как я хотите. Я не принуждаю. Я вижу, что люди тут постоянно публично прощаются и дают обеты молчания. Я просто высказываюсь по интересной для меня тематике. Вы можете не отвечать. Ваше дело.
Я отреагировал на вставленное слово "гибридный" и Ваши слова:



> А как бы Вы перевели? 
> Ну и мой перевод не должен соответствовать чему-либо еще, кроме текста автора.

----------

Shus (24.03.2016)

----------


## Максим&

Кто то может объяснить о чем идёт речь неспециалисту? Как замена одного термина на другой изменяет смысл, общий контекст, выводы или может быть даты статьи? В связи с чем тут столько наломаных дров?

----------


## Дубинин

> Кто то может объяснить о чем идёт речь неспециалисту? Как замена одного термина на другой изменяет смысл, общий контекст, выводы или может быть даты статьи? В связи с чем тут столько наломаных дров?


Топикооснователь, кроме гипертрофированной головастости, ранее был замечен в замаскированных покушениях на устои, путём постения цитат раскопанных в умных редких книжках. В общем про то, что махаяна - ваджраяна- это по чесноку не совсем первобуддояна.
Отсель гнусно подгребает под свою теорию- разные натяжки и не точности.. Вражина в общем. (где-то так вроде).

----------

Lion Miller (24.03.2016), Shus (24.03.2016), Ассаджи (24.03.2016), Максим& (24.03.2016), Пема Ванчук (24.03.2016), Чагна Дордже (24.03.2016)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Кто то может объяснить о чем идёт речь неспециалисту? Как замена одного термина на другой изменяет смысл, общий контекст, выводы или может быть даты статьи? В связи с чем тут столько наломаных дров?


Ну, употребление там этого произвольно вставленного термина рушит всю лингвистическую картину передачи и составления текстов махаяны. Т.е. при таком переводе получается, что на негибридном санскрите передачи не было. Так как негибридному санскриту не нашлось места в списке. Так как последний пункт переводчик занял буддийским гибридным санскритом, тогда как у автора там просто "(буддийский) санскрит".
Т.е. при таком переводе не учитывается передача на негибридном санскрите. А такая передача была.
Это можно видеть даже из схемы самого Карасимы для пратимокшасутр:
The Prātimokṣasūtras of the different schools in the following languages are either extant or may have been in use:
1. Theravādins : Pāli
2. Mahāsāṃghikas, Mahāsāṃghika-Lokottaravādins : Buddhist Hybrid Sanskrit
3. Mūlasarvāstivādins : Sanskrit
4. Sarvāstivādins : (Gāndhārī) > Buddhist Hybrid Sanskrit > Sanskrit
5. Dharmaguptakas : (Gāndhārī) > Buddhist Hybrid Sanskrit > Sanskrit

Из схемы видно, что есть негибридный санскрит. Где он в списке в переводе? Отсутствует. Так как понятие "(буддийский) санскрит" сужено добавленным словом "гибридный".

Вот схема на немецком языке (на один пукт больше):
1. Theravādins : Pāli [Paiśācī]
2. Mahāsāṃghikas, Mahāsāṃghika-Lokottaravādins : Buddhist Hybrid Sanskrit [Prakrit]
3. Mūlasarvāstivādins : Sanskrit [Sanskrit]
4. Sarvāstivādins : (Gāndhārī) > Buddhist Hybrid Sanskrit > Sanskrit [-]
5. Dharmaguptakas : (Gāndhārī) > Buddhist Hybrid Sanskrit > Sanskrit [-]
6. Sāmmitīya (die Sprache des Patna-Dharmapada) [Apabhraṃśa]

Ну в свете высказыания о том, "что перевод не должен соответствовать чему-либо еще, кроме текста автора", изменение авторских терминов, выглядит, как минимум странно. Уж не буду говорить о моральных аспектах отношений автора и переводчика.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (24.03.2016)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Топикооснователь, кроме гипертрофированной головастости, ранее был замечен в замаскированных покушениях на устои, путём постения цитат раскопанных в умных редких книжках. В общем про то, что махаяна - ваджраяна- это по чесноку не совсем первобуддояна.
> Отсель гнусно подгребает под свою теорию- разные натяжки и не точности.. Вражина в общем. (где-то так вроде).


Ну а мне-то, тхеравадину, это как?

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну а мне-то, тхеравадину, это как? Каким боком?


Ну так- азарт- ату его ))
(Это я в основном про- "Владимир Николаевич", а у вас "буквоедов"- научный подход- всё такое.. понятно ))

----------


## Vladiimir

> а у вас "буквоедов"- научный подход- всё такое.. понятно ))


Ну да.

----------

Дубинин (24.03.2016)

----------


## Максим&

Все равно до конца не понял. Ну были передачи текста на буддийском санскрите. От того что переводчик не указал его в статье, сам то смысл авторской статьи меняется или нет? Трансформация терминов, постепенное увеличение термина махаяна, замена витулья на вайпулья. Время их появления на свет Божий, отношение к ним тхеравадинов. Школа в которой развивались идеи этих сутр и отношение других никай к этой школе.
Сама конкретика то поменялась ради чего была написана статья?

----------


## Максим&

> Топикооснователь, кроме гипертрофированной головастости, ранее был замечен в замаскированных покушениях на устои, путём постения цитат раскопанных в умных редких книжках. В общем про то, что махаяна - ваджраяна- это по чесноку не совсем первобуддояна.
> Отсель гнусно подгребает под свою теорию- разные натяжки и не точности.. Вражина в общем. (где-то так вроде).


Это да. То статейки про дабдо, то про термин ламаизм. Не иначе Массон, или агент Соко Гакай:-)

----------

Дубинин (24.03.2016)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Все равно до конца не понял. Ну были передачи текста на буддийском санскрите. От того что переводчик не указал его в статье, сам то смысл авторской статьи меняется или нет? Трансформация терминов, постепенное увеличение термина махаяна, замена витулья на вайпулья. Время их появления на свет Божий, отношение к ним тхеравадинов. Школа в которой развивались идеи этих сутр и отношение других никай к этой школе.
> Сама конкретика то поменялась ради чего была написана статья?


Нет. Не поменялась.

----------

Максим& (24.03.2016)

----------


## Vladiimir

> "Буддистский санскрит" и "Буддистский гибридный санскрит" - это общеизвестные синонимы.


Профессор Карасима пояснил мне, что он различает использование этих терминов. Другими словами, он не считает их синонимами.

----------

Shus (06.04.2016)

----------


## Shus

> Профессор Карасима пояснил мне, что он различает использование этих терминов. Другими словами, он не считает их синонимами.


Исправил. А в чем отличие? И какой из них был был в кушанский (гандхарский) период? В частности "Махавасту".

----------


## Vladiimir

> Исправил. А в чем отличие?


Ну, об отличии подробно есть у разных ученых. В том числе и у Саламона. Грубо говоря, считается (по крайней мере наиболее авторитетными учеными), что в BHS санскритская только орфография, а морфология и синтаксис пракритский. В BS (т.е. в буддийском санскрите) и морфология и синтаксис следуют правилам Панини и отличается от классического только спец. буддийскими терминами. Выше я, например, уже цитировал Нормана: 


> texts which are in pure classical Sanskrit, in accordance with Paninian grammar. The language of the last group is classified by some as Buddhist Sanskrit, because the texts are written by Buddhists about some aspect of Buddhism or Buddhist history, and perhaps contain items of vocabulary which are specifically Buddhist.


Если интересует пояснение именно проф. Карасимы,  то я спросил его (в письме) являются ли термины "(buddhist) sanskrit" и "buddhist hybrid sanskrit" в его статьях взаимозаменяемыми? Проф. Карасима ответил, что он различает использование терминов BHS и BS. Последний, по его словам, применяется для языка буддийских текстов, в которых грамматика и формы почти такие же, как в классическом санскрите, но лексикон (vocabulary) - буддийский, например Муласарвастивадавиная, Джатакамала, Дивьявадана и т.д.

(Т.е. такое же объяснение, как и у большинства современных ученых. Что и не удивительно.)

Далее он добавил, что, по его мнению, многие тексты Махаяны были составлены махасангхиками. Они изначально передавались на пракритах и буддийском *гибридном* санскрите (BHS), а затем были подвергнуты дальнейшей санскритизации.

Т.е. здесь в его словах мы можем ясно видеть этап BHS и затем следующий этап дальнейшей сансткритизации.

----------

Shus (06.04.2016), Владимир Николаевич (06.04.2016), Юй Кан (06.04.2016)

----------


## Vladiimir

> И какой из них был был в кушанский (гандхарский) период? В частности "Махавасту".


Язык Махавасту, как раз и считается, грубо говоря, типичным образцом BHS. Хотя если более строго, то и в нем различают, как ранние, гибридные части, так и поздние, санскритизированные. Махавасту считался древнейшим текстом на BHS. Но проф. Карасима полагет, что наиболее древним текстом на буддийском гибридном санскрите является Abhisamācārikā Dharmāḥ.

----------

Shus (06.04.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> У меня вопрос насчёт радиоуглеродного анализа. Насколько точно он устанавливает год? Когда то читал про такие же анализы кумранских свитков. Зачастую погрешности в определение фрагмента доходили до 150 лет, а это не мало вобщем. Современный анализ стал более точен?


Нет, и он работает только по органике. 
Если артефакт не был изолирован, то датировка его "радиоуглеродом" может показать что угодно.

----------


## Shus

> Если интересует пояснение именно проф. Карасимы,  то я спросил его (в письме) являются ли термины "(buddhist) sanskrit" и "buddhist hybrid sanskrit" в его статьях взаимозаменяемыми? Проф. Карасима ответил, что он различает использование терминов BHS и BS. Последний, по его словам, применяется для языка буддийских текстов, в которых грамматика и формы почти такие же, как в классическом санскрите, но лексикон (vocabulary) - буддийский, например Муласарвастивадавиная, Джатакамала, Дивьявадана и т.д.


Осталось только указать последовательные периоды использования этих языков (хотя стандартный санскрит изредка встречался во все времена) и приблизительную историческую границу (Кушаны/Гупты) и всем все будет ясно. А то может показаться, что они существовали чуть ли не параллельно.

----------


## Vladiimir

Автор термина "буддийский гибридный санскрит" Франклин Эджертон обозначал этим термином три группы текстов, в которых:
1. гибридными являются и проза и стихи - главным образом Махавасту.
2. гибридными являются стихи, но проза содержит относительно малое кол-во Средн.инд. морфологии и фонологии (т.е. проза в знач. степени санскритизирована). Напр: Саддхармапундарика, Лалитавистара, и т.д.
3. и стихи и проза санскритизированны в значительной степени, например Дивьявадана.

Применение термина BHS к прозе текстов второй группы и текстам третьей группы сразу же было раскритиковано (в защиту вроде выступил только Wayman). Т.е. грубо говоря, (по крайней мере многие) современные учениые применяют термин BHS только к текстам первой группы ( и к поэтическим частям второй).

Также обратите внимание, что для третьей группы приводится в качестве примера Дивьявадна, которую проф. Карасима относит явным образом к BS.

----------

Ассаджи (07.04.2016), Владимир Николаевич (06.04.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Нет, и он работает только по органике. 
> Если артефакт не был изолирован, то датировка его "радиоуглеродом" может показать что угодно.


То есть, когда я читаю что радиугл.анализ сутры показал, что она написана приблизительно в 150г н.э., то это запросто может быть период между 50г.до н.э и 250 н.э.? Какова вообще величина погрешности?

----------


## Vladiimir

> Осталось только указать последовательные периоды использования этих языков


Кстати, Эджертон полагал, что наиболее старые части текста Махавасту относятся к дохристианской эпохе. Уж не знаю насколько это верно и соответствует ли современным представлениям.

Вот цитата Эджертона со ссылкой на лингвистический анализ Винтернитца:



> Sinologists date Chinese translations of some BHS works as early as the 2d century A.D.; and these are not the earliest works in BHS, which must apparently be pre-Christian, by perhaps more than one century.13
> 
> 13. According to Winternitz, Hist. Ind. Lit. II (1933). 247, the 'nucleus' of the Mahävastu, which is commonly and I think rightly regarded as the oldest BHS work we have,' 'originated as far back as the 2nd century B.C.', tho it was expanded later, some additions being as late as the 4th century A.D. and perhaps later yet. On stratification in Mv see references in fn. 21, to § 1.81.

----------


## Shus

> Кстати, Эджертон полагал, что наиболее старые части текста Махавасту относятся к дохристианской эпохе. Уж не знаю насколько это верно и соответствует ли современным представлениям.
> Вот цитата Эджертона со ссылкой на лингвистический анализ Винтернитца:


Я не про то. Я про исторические эпохи использования санскритов. 
3-4-ый век (догуптовское времена) - это какой преимущественно санскрит: гибридный (BHS/EHS) или просто санскрит (standart, classic)?

----------


## Vladiimir

> Я не про то. Я про исторические эпохи использования санскритов. 
> 3-4-ый век (догуптовское времена) - это какой преимущественно санскрит: гибридный (BHS/EHS) или просто санскрит (standart, classic)?


Гибридный, конечно. При том, что при желании они могли писать на классическом. Но не хотели (См. Саломона, он ссылается на эпиграфические свидетельства этого).

----------


## Крымский

> То есть, когда я читаю что радиугл.анализ сутры показал, что она написана приблизительно в 150г н.э., то это запросто может быть период между 50г.до н.э и 250 н.э.? Какова вообще величина погрешности?


При хорошем исходе на такой дистанции 70-300 лет.
При плохом исходе будет каша просто в результатах.
Важны происхождение находки и контекст, а сам артефакт отдельно плохо датируется этим методом, обычно.

----------

Максим& (06.04.2016)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Я не про то. Я про исторические эпохи использования санскритов. 
> 3-4-ый век (догуптовское времена) - это какой преимущественно санскрит: гибридный (BHS/EHS) или просто санскрит (standart, classic)?


Извиняюсь, я в этом сообщении, где цититровал проф. Карасиму, пропустил слово "гибридный" (сейчас вставил его и выделил):

Нужно читать:



> Далее он добавил, что, по его мнению, многие тексты Махаяны были составлены махасангхиками. Они изначально передавались на пракритах и буддийском *гибридном* санскрите (BHS), а затем были подвергнуты дальнейшей санскритизации.


Т.е. изначально на пракритах и BHS, а затем последовала дальнейшая их санскритизация. Т.е. последовательность указана.

----------


## Shus

> Гибридный, конечно. При том, что при желании они могли писать на классическом. Но не хотели (См. Саломона, он ссылается на эпиграфические свидетельства этого).


См. мой перевод, было так: (4) Буддийский гибридный санскрит с использованием письма брахми – с 3-го по 4-ое столетия н.э.
Я убрал слово "гибридный" по Вашему настоянию.
???

----------

Vladiimir (06.04.2016)

----------


## Vladiimir

Т.е. я спросил проф. Карасиму (в письме) являются ли термины "(buddhist) sanskrit" и "buddhist hybrid sanskrit" в его статьях взаимозаменяемыми?

Проф. Карасима ответил, что он различает (discern) использование [терминов] BHS и BS. Последний, по его словам, применяется для языка буддийских текстов, в которых грамматика и формы почти такие же, как в классическом санскрите, но лексикон (vocabulary) - буддийский, например Муласарвастивадавиная, Джатакамала, Дивьявадана и т.д.

Далее он добавил, что, по его мнению, многие тексты Махаяны были составлены махасангхиками. Они изначально передавались на пракритах и BHS, а затем были подвергнуты дальнейшей санскритизации.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я не про то. Я про исторические эпохи использования санскритов. 
> 3-4-ый век (догуптовское времена) - это какой преимущественно санскрит: гибридный (BHS/EHS) или просто санскрит (standart, classic)?





> Гибридный, конечно. При том, что при желании они могли писать на классическом. Но не хотели (См. Саломона, он ссылается на эпиграфические свидетельства этого).


Ашвагхоша, Нагарджуна(ранний), Арьядэва, Асанга, Васубандху и др. (1-4 в. н э.) ?

----------


## Shus

> Т.е. я спросил проф. Карасиму (в письме) являются ли термины "(buddhist) sanskrit" и "buddhist hybrid sanskrit" в его статьях взаимозаменяемыми?
> Проф. Карасима ответил, что он различает (discern) использование [терминов] BHS и BS. Последний, по его словам, применяется для языка буддийских текстов, в которых грамматика и формы почти такие же, как в классическом санскрите, но лексикон (vocabulary) - буддийский, например Муласарвастивадавиная, Джатакамала, Дивьявадана и т.д.
> Далее он добавил, что, по его мнению, многие тексты Махаяны были составлены махасангхиками. Они изначально передавались на пракритах и BHS, а затем были подвергнуты дальнейшей санскритизации.


Вопрос повторять не буду. 
Об исторической границе "санскритов" у Саломона сами найдете.

----------


## Vladiimir

> См. мой перевод, было так: (4) Буддийский гибридный санскрит с использованием письма брахми – с 3-го по 4-ое столетия н.э.
> Я убрал слово "гибридный" по Вашему настоянию.
> ???


Ну, да. Сейчас это предложение, как у автора. Если бы еще следующее предложение исправили, то вообще бы хорошо было.
В следущем предложении не говорится о "возникновении" так-называемой махаяны. Говорится о начале перевода так-называемых махаянских текстов на санскрит. Это большая разница. Представьте, что кто-нибудь начнет "цитировать" уважаемого и авторитетного ученого о времени возникновения махаяны, а ведь он этого не говорил!

----------


## Shus

> Ашвагхоша, Нагарджуна(ранний), Арьядэва, Асанга, Васубандху и др. (1-4 в. н э.) ?


Там не по авторам, а по историческим периодам. Укрупнено порядок у Карашимы приведен. Есть ньюанс в четвертом пункте, но вы как-то не можете его правильно перевести (подскажу: там идет речь о двух периодов, просто у Карасимы временами телеграфный стиль).

Посмотрите-таки шоеновский отчет (даже потому, что он просто красив), там во второй части фото фрагментов рукописей с указанием датировки, шрифтов и языков. Ссылку я давал выше.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.04.2016)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Ашвагхоша, Нагарджуна(ранний), Арьядэва, Асанга, Васубандху и др. (1-4 в. н э.) ?


Ну, я здесь не буду спорить. Я просто против того, чтобы автору приписывались слова которых он не говорил, и представления, которые он не разделяет. 
Вот, кстати, попалась цитата из статьи Карасимы:



> I have written elsewhere how the shift of languages and ways of transmission of
> the so-called Mahāyāna Buddhist scriptures took place, namely:
> (1) Oral transmission in Prakrit (i.e. colloquial languages, including Gāndhārī): 1st century
> B.C.E.
> (2) Oral transmission in Prakrit / writing of Prakrit texts in Kharoṣṭhī: 1st~3rd centuries
> C.E.
> (3) Broken Sanskrit mixed with Prakrit (2nd~3rd centuries C.E.)
> (4) (Buddhist) Sanskrit; writing in Brāhmī (3rd/4th century C.E. onwards)
> 
> This shift might apply also to the transmission of the scriptures of traditional Buddhist schools, such as the Mahāsāṃghikas and *Sarvāstivādins*, in the north and north-west of ancient India, from where the original Indian texts of the Chinese translations of the scriptures appeared.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.04.2016)

----------


## Shus

> Ну, да. Сейчас это предложение, как у автора. Если бы еще следующее предложение исправили, то вообще бы хорошо было.
> В следущем предложении не говорится о "возникновении" так-называемой махаяны. Говорится о начале перевода так-называемых махаянских текстов на санскрит. Это большая разница. Представьте, что кто-нибудь начнет "цитировать" уважаемого и авторитетного ученого о времени возникновения махаяны, а ведь он этого не говорил!


Так ведь не было в 3-4 в.в. "буддистского санскрита", а был "БГС". С Ваших же слов. Какие будут идеи?


За замечание спасибо, исправлю. Тут у меня ошибка, сам не знаю почему.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Там не по авторам, а по историческим периодам. Укрупнено порядок у Карашимы приведен. Есть ньюанс в четвертом пункте, но вы как-то не можете его правильно перевести (подскажу: там идет речь о двух периодов, просто у Карасимы временами телеграфный стиль).
> 
> Посмотрите-таки шоеновский отчет (даже потому, что он просто красив), там во второй части фото фрагментов рукописей с указанием датировки, шрифтов и языков. Ссылку я давал выше.


Там проф. Карасима не использует слово гибридный, так как к этому времени(3-4в.) почти все классические тексты передававшиеся на пракритах уже были переведены на санскрит(гибридный) в 1-2в.  и гибридизация уже была не нужна. При этом переведенные сутры естественно и дальше передавались  на гибридном.

Авторы же писали уже на классическом(2-ой и далее века).  Вообще судя по всему именно буддийские учёные способствовали развитию и распространению классического санскрита. Эпоха расцвета буддизма в Индии, как раз сошлась с созданием и  повсеместным внедрением классического санскрита, разработанного Панини,  Патанджали и др. грамматистами.

Кстати большинство, чисто  индуистских текстов, на классическом санскрите более позднего происхождения.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Посмотрите-таки шоеновский отчет (даже потому, что он просто красив), там во второй части фото фрагментов рукописей с указанием датировки, шрифтов и языков. Ссылку я давал выше.


Кстати, сам манусткрипт, как я понимаю, может быть и 19-го века и в то же время быть написан на древнейшем гибридном санскрите.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.04.2016)

----------


## Shus

> Там проф. Карасима не использует слово гибридный, так как этому времени(3-4в.) почти все классические тексты передававшиеся на пракритах уже были переведены на санскрит(гибридный) в 1-2в.  и гибридизация уже была не нужна. При этом переведенные сутры естественно и дальше передавались  на гибридном.
> Авторы же писали уже на классическом(2-ой и далее века).  Вообще судя по всему именно буддийские учёные способствовали развитию и распространению классического санскрита. Эпоха расцвета буддизма в Индии, как раз сошлась с созданием и  повсеместным внедрением классического санскрита, разработанного Панини,  Патанджали и др. грамматистами.
> Кстати большинство, чисто  индуистских текстов, на классическом санскрите более позднего происхождения.


Я не знаком с этой теорий, поэтому уж извините. 
От того, что Карасима не использует слово "гибридный", EHS/BHS никуда не делись. Он, как многие другие, пишет "для своих" и подразумевает соотв. знания аудитории. Это, кстати, одна из проблем при переводе таких статей.

----------


## Shus

> Кстати, сам манусткрипт, как я понимаю, может быть и 19-го века и в то же время быть написан на древнейшем гибридном санскрите.


Не понял, о чем Вы. 
Там фрагменты соответствующих веков, как и в других гандхарских коллекциях буддистских текстов.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Так ведь не было в 3-4 в.в. "буддистского санскрита", а был "БГС". С Ваших же слов. Какие будут идеи?
> 
> 
> За замечание спасибо, исправлю. Тут у меня ошибка, сам не знаю почему.


Буддийский санскрит возник в процессе дальнейшей санскритизации BHS. Т.е. когда морфология и синтаксис стал соответствать правилам Панини. По Карасиме такое использование санскрита началось с 3-4 века. 
По Саломону с 4 века века начолось повсеместное использование санскрита в эпиграфических целях. Т.е. все сходится. Не вижу в чем вопрос. Пиши по правилам пракритской грамматики имитируя санскритскую орфографию - будет гибридный. Пиши по правилам Панини, на буддийскую тематику - будет BS (буддийский санскрит). Грубо говоря.

----------

Ассаджи (07.04.2016), Владимир Николаевич (06.04.2016)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Не понял, о чем Вы. 
> Там фрагменты соответствующих веков, как и в других гандхарских коллекциях буддистских текстов.


Ну, например, манускрипт Махавасту, как я понимаю, может быть 19 века (какой-нибудь непальский). Тем не менее он будет на BHS. (Ну с ошибками и возможно "исправлениями" переписчиков). Т.е. это, как я понимаю, не значит, что санскритизация не началась до 19 века. Т.е. применительно к каталогу, если манускрипт на гибридном, например, манускрипт 8 века, то это не значит, что санскритизация не началась в 4-ом века. Как-то примерно так я понимаю.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.04.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не понял, о чем Вы. 
> Там фрагменты соответствующих веков, как и в других гандхарских коллекциях буддистских текстов.


Просто надо немного в терминологии разобраться, что значит гибридизация и зачем. Что значит пракрит, а что санскрит.

Гандхарские списки они же на гандхари, это - пракрит.
Хинди, бенгали и др. разговорные индии - пракриты.

Веды - ведийский.

Санскрит - хорошо сделанный язык, своего рода обще-научный, обработанный грамматистами, литературный язык.

При переводе на санскрит, с пракритов, невозможно было избежать гибридизации, иначе терялись бы все оттенки смысла,  особенно это касается стихов. Авторы же в этоже время уже писали на санскрите(классическом).

И вот если даже сейчас перевести на классический санскрит, что-то написанное на пракрите, особенно в поэтической форме - возможна гибридизация.

----------

Shus (06.04.2016)

----------


## sergey

> Просто надо немного в терминологии разобраться, что значит гибридизация и зачем. Что значит пракрит, а что санскрит.
> 
> Гандхарские списки они же на гандхари, это - пракрит.
> Хинди, бенгали и др. разговорные индии - пракриты.
> 
> Веды - ведийский.
> 
> Санскрит - хорошо сделанный язык, своего рода обще-научный, обработанный грамматистами, литературный язык.
> ...


Если не ошибаюсь, не совсем так. Насколько я знаю, выделяют древнеиндийский язык - язык вед и санскрит, среднеиндийские - пракриты и др., и новые индоарийские языки. Хинди, бенгали и др. современные языки относят в новым индоарийским языкам. Вроде примерно так.

----------

Ассаджи (07.04.2016), Владимир Николаевич (06.04.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Если не ошибаюсь, не совсем так. Насколько я знаю, выделяют древнеиндийский язык - язык вед и санскрит, среднеиндийские - пракриты и др., и новые индоарийские языки. Хинди, бенгали и др. современные языки относят в новым индоарийским языкам. Вроде примерно так.


Да конечно, Вы правы. Просто, чего-то решил привести в пример ново- а не средне- индийские, чтоб проще. 

Но к слову сказать, современные традиционные индийские знатоки санскрита,  новоиндийские (те которые производные, как они считают от среднеиндийских, не-дравидийские) тоже к пракритам относят. Но у них там своя немного кухня, вплоть до разговорного санскрита.

----------

Ассаджи (21.04.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Немного ещё допишу о вчерашнем использовании: "хинди, бенгали и др. разговорные индий"
На примере нашей истории.

Когда мы говорим о языке княжеских времён, также массово используются современные названия "русский, украинский или белорусский". Тогда как уже в более спец. литературе  используются более точные обозначения, напр. "старорусский, русинский, литовский" и т.п. В более точных исследованиях разбор конечно идёт ещё глубже, по диалектам, ведь напр. часто даже представители одного княжества с другим общались через толмача.

При этом используя массово напр. термин "литовский" может создаться ассоциация с современным литовским.  Так и с использованием принятых названий пракритов. Поэтому вчера и решил написать названия современных разговорных языков Индии индоарийского корня, чтоб почеркнуть что _пракриты_ - естественные, натуральные, разговорные языки\диалекты\формы, в отличие от _санскрита_ - хорошо сделанного, обработанного, литературного языка.

----------


## Vladiimir

> (п.с. О том что при произношении या никак не спутать с ज्ञा , любой необразованный индус может сказать, не зависимо от диалекта.


А разве кто-говорил, что "при произношении yā путали с jñā"? С чего Вы это взяли? 

Речь о том, что многие пракритские формы слов могут давать при санскритизации различные варианты значений. Так, например, палийская форма _sutta_ может быть далее санскритизирована, как _sutra_ и как _sukta_. Какое значение верное? 
Переводчикам при санскритизации приходилось делать выбор. Какой-то из вариантов будет неверный. Например, какие варианты есть при санскритизации формы из Ардхамагадхи tahāgaya (эквивалент палийского tathāgata)? Форма tahāgaya дает при санскритизации множество вариантов: tathāgata, tathāgada, tathāgasa, tahāgaya, tathagaja и т.д. И здесь приходится делать выбор.

Также и в статье говорится о том, что пракритская форма *jāna дает при санскритизации варианты значений jñāna и yāna. Здесь переводчки (санскритизаторы, если можно так выразится) выбирали разные варианты. Какой-то из двух неверный. Даже из трех, т.е. теоретически могла специально подразумеваться двусмысленность, но при санскритизации нужно было выбирать один из двух.
Соответственно существующие редакции текстов показывают разный выбор значения у разных переводчиков (санскритизаторов) :


1.  KN.12.2 (I 23c):
G vibhāvayanto imu buddha*jñ*ānaṃ
O vibhāvayanta ima buddha*y*ānaṃ

2. KN 45.11 (II 47b):
G bauddhasya *jñ*ānasya prabodhanārthaṃ
O bodhasmi *y*ānasmi praveśanārthaṃm

3. KN 46.2 (II 49c):
G-N upāya eṣo varadasya *j*ñāne
O upāyam etad varabuddha*y*āne

4. KN 46.13 (II 55a):
G bauddhasya *jñ*ānasya prakāśanārthaṃ
O boddhasya *y*ānasya pravedhanārthaṃ

5. KN 49.2 (II 70d):
G O ekaṃ idaṃ *y*āna dvitīya nâsti
C3 ekaṃ idaṃ *jñ*āna dvitīya nâsti

6. KN 53.2 (II 99c):
G bauddhasmi *jñ*ānasmi anāsravasmi
O boddhasmi *y*ānasmi anāsravasmi

7. KN 90.12 (III 92c)
G buddhāna *jñ*ānaṃ dvipadottamānām
O buddhāna *y*ānaṃ dvipadôttamānāṃ

8. KN 147.10 (VI 13d; Śloka)
G-N buddha*jñ*ānaṃ labhāmahe
O, H5(298). buddha*y*ānaṃ kathaṃ labhet

9.  KN 152.7 (VI 27c)
G-N paripūrayitvā imam eva *jñ*ānaṃ
O idam eva *y*ānaṃ paripūrayitvā

10.  KN 198.6 (VII 107c)
G sarvajña*jñ*ānasya kṛtena yūyaṃ
O sarvajña*y*ānasya kṛtena yūyaṃ

11. KN 198.7 (VII 108a)
G-N sarvajña*jñ*ānaṃ tu yadā spṛśiṣyatha
O, R2(No. 55, p. 133) sarvajña*y*ānaṃ hi yadā spṛśiṣyatha

12. KN 198.10 (VII 109d)
G-N sarvajña*jñ*āne upanenti sarvān
O,  sarvajña*y*ānam (R2 -yāna) upanenti sarve


Все это результат разного понимания формы слова при санскритизации. Предполагаемая исходная форма хорошо здесь просвечивает. 

Так что это не путаница при произношении. Это вариант выбора одного из возможных значений при санскритизации текста.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Причём при ассимиляции с ज्ञा , как раз звук _йа_ (या) всегда ассимилируется, а в слове ज्ञान, jñāna звука या даже и нет.


Причем здесь ассимиляция? Гласный "j" может, например, может развиться в "y" в интервокальной позиции. Как раз в сложном слове он такую позицию занимает.  (См. подробности у Нормана)

Также, например, "y" может переходить в "j" в пракритах, за исключением Магадхи, Пайшачи и Чуликапайшачи. Так, например, в Махашастри, Ардхамагадхи, Джайнамахашастри, Апабрахамса форма *jaha* будет в анлауте (т.е. вначале слова) соответствовать древнеиндийской *yathā*. Т.е. древнеиндийская форма *yathā* при фонетическом развитии в некоторых средне-индийских стала *jaha*. При обратной санскритизации, например, могут возникнуть варианты, если контекст не помогает. Древнее индийская форма *yakṣa* развилась в Махашастри, Ардхамагадхи и Джайнамахашастри в форму *jakkha*. (См. подробности у Пишеля). Соответственно при санскритизации эту j надо представлять как "y".

Просто не понимаю, как можно не доверять авторитетным специалистам?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Речь о том, что изменение должно было произойти ещё при устной передаче на пракритах. Ведь термин yāna присутствует уже в списках на гандхвари.
Также мы имеем тексты созданные на классическом буддийском санскрите (Ашвагхоша, Нагарджуна(ранний), Арьядэва),  уже в тоже время когда сутры только начали переводиться с использованием гибридного. Это ясно показывает хорошее владение буддийских Учителей классическим санскритом и то что так называемая гибридизация(современный введённый в середине  прошлого века виртуальный термин) была вынужденная мера при переводе сутр на санскрит. В основном для сохранении стилистики и метрики, что также хорошо видно по тому, как в одних и тех же текстах поэтические места более передаются гибридно, а проза классически.

Устно же, мала вероятна такая подмена именно этих гласных, даже по сандхи это никак не произойдёт, скорее смягчение пропадёт чем yа образуется. Переход _джа\джня\гна\гня_  в _йа_ вроде не где не зафиксирован, он практически не вероятен, и может быть лишь в плане гипотетической реконструкции. 
И здесь у меня конечно вопрос: откуда Вы цитируете формы O, O vibhāvayanta ima buddhayānaṃ .... O, sarvajñayānam (R2 -yāna) upanenti sarve, какой их источник ? И не есть ли там обратный переход ?


Далее у автора в других работах наряду с переходом махаджана-махаджньана-махайана, естественно приводятся примеры и с буддхаджана-..., и с экаджана-...., и с хинаджана-хинаджньана-хиннайана.  Использование хинаджана, также мало вероятно, так как здесь уже будет - низменное знание, ущербное знание, а это уж ни как не соответствует смысловому контексту самого слова джнана. Но без этого и сама гипотеза рушиться.


Далее автор в своих статьях посвящённых этому вопросу, в конце, всегда делает наголос на том, что это всеголишь гипотеза.  И как научная гипотеза она естественно очень нужна и важна. Но вот, когда ни с того ни с сего это вдруг начинает приниматься как подтверждённый и признанный факт - это вызывает по крайней мере сильное удивление 

 Хочу добавить, что слишком в полемику по этой гипотезе вступать не буду, не настоль она существенна и уверен в будущем отпадёт за ненадобностью и неподтвержденностью. Возмо даже будет расскритикована научным сообществом, как до уже этого были раскритикованы гипотезы  "критического буддизма ", как и уже не так то и давно был подвергнут критике и один учёный  "гуманитарного буддизма" - и именно за то, что преподносят современные реалии японского общества и т.п. в качестве основы буддологии. 
Кому нравиться эта гипотеза, то естественно пусть придерживаются. Ведь наверное можно даже сказать, что уже появилась новая буддийская традиция - буддология, и даже на  "противоборствующие " школы успела распасться : ) 

Признаюсь, ряду специалистов -  доверяю, но не всем. 
Специалисты в буддологи сами друг другу не очень то доверяют и не соглашаються : )


Также, например, "y" может переходить в "j"  - ктож спорит.  Но это не утверждает факта обратного перехода. 
У Проф.Карасимы это всего лишь гипотеза.

----------

Пема Ванчук (21.04.2016)

----------


## Vladiimir

> И здесь у меня конечно вопрос: откуда Вы цитируете формы O, O vibhāvayanta ima buddhayānaṃ .... O, sarvajñayānam (R2 -yāna) upanenti sarve, какой их источник ?


Это все различные редакции Садхармапундарики. Манускрипты и фрагменты манускриптов 7-8 веков из Гилгита плюс манускрипты из Непала и Тибета датируемые серединой 11 века. В оригинале обозначаются G-N (я сократил до N для наглядности, чтобы уменьшить смещение строчек при сравнении). Этим манускриптам противопоставляется версия Кашгарского манускрипта (обозначется O). Какие основания не доверять специалисту? То что процесс санскритизации мог приводить к вариантам значений не является чем-то необычным и новым. С самого начала прошлого века по таким нестыковкам ученые пытаются восстановить исходные формы прото-буддийского языка.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.04.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Этим манускриптам противопоставляется версия Кашгарского манускрипта (обозначется O). Какие основания не доверять специалисту? То что процесс санскритизации мог приводить к вариантам значений не является чем-то необычным и новым. С самого начала прошлого века по таким нестыковкам ученые пытаются восстановить исходные формы прото-буддийского языка.


Мало сведений о Кашгарском манускрипте: 
На каком он диалекте ?
Каким шрифтом записан ?
Датировка написания ?
С чего переведен\списан ?  
Возможна ли, какраз обратная ошибка, при переводе или списывании ?

Повторюсь, я доверяю специалистам. Признаюсь, что в особенности нашим современным соотечественникам (если уж точнее, то Вашим : ). Европейским и американским школам востоковедения\буддологии\санскритологии\компаративистики  также. Также традиционных индийских и непальских не обхожу вниманием.  Но вот современным японским направлениям - не доверяю. 
Вообще каковы основания доверять всем специалистам, да и как это получиться, чтоб сразу всем ?

----------


## Vladiimir

> Повторюсь, я доверяю специалистам. Признаюсь, что в особенности нашим современным соотечественникам (если уж точнее, то Вашим : ). Европейским и американским школам   востоковедения\буддологии\санскритологии\компаративистики  также. Но вот современным японским направлениям - нет. 
> Вообще каковы основания доверять всем специалистам, да и как это получиться, чтоб сразу всем ?


Ну, так европейские его поддерживают. Никто не ставит под сомнение его авторитетнось. Проф. Карашима получал образование под руководством Кеннета Нормана, Оскара фон Хинюбера. Я не видел, чтобы какой-то специалист критиковал его работы. Или ставили под сомнения его источники. Проф. Карасима специалист высочайшего уровня. Взять хотя бы фундаментальный перевод (и комментарий) Абхисамачарикадхармы. В трех томах. Труднейший текст. Содержит более тысячи незасвидельствованых ранее слов и выражений. Работа заняла объем в три тома. Примерно полторы тысячи страниц. Работа осуществлялась при участии Оскара фон Хинюбера.  Работа высочайшего уровня. Это говорит об уровне компетенции этого авторитетного ученого.

А у вас какие работы? Может по исторической фонологии что-либо опубликовали? Вы специалист?

----------


## Vladiimir

> Повторюсь, я доверяю специалистам.


Ну так и приведите в пример специалистов, которые, например, могут быть не согласны с выводами проф. Карасимы. Критику его работ. А так это выглядит как дилетантский троллинг.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну, так европейские его поддерживают.


В этой гипотезе ?
Принимают как подтверждённый научный факт ?
Или сам автор разве уже не говорит, что это всего лишь гипотеза\предположение ?

----------

Ассаджи (21.04.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну так и приведите в пример специалистов, которые, например, могут быть не согласны с выводами проф. Карасимы. Критику его работ. А так это выглядит как дилетантский троллинг.


То-есть если не согласен то - троль.
Своего мнения быть не может, этото предположение уже стало догмой, а учёный-гумманитарий  не пререкаемым авторитетом.
А то, что подтверждений нет, это не важно, главное авторитет.
Всё ясно.

(лет пятнадцать назад также и учёным "критического буддизма" верили)

----------


## Vladiimir

> В этой гипотезе ?
> Принимают как подтверждённый научный факт ?
> Или сам автор разве уже не говорит, что это всего лишь гипотеза\предположение ?


Принимают как очень вероятный вариант. То что за пали и гибридным скрывается прото-буддийский язык - в этом никто и не сомневается. Могут рассматриваться только варианты форм, существование которых выдают неверно (или по-разному) понятые при  санскритизации слова. Самый, пожалуй, известный пример с гиперформой isipatana. Т.е. можно примерно восстановить форму изначального пракритского слова. Т.е. здесь могут быть небольшие варианты. Но можно сказать, что она вылядела примерно как isivayana. Но то, что такая примерно такая форма, допускающая двусмысленное понимание при санскритизации - в этом никто не сомневается.

----------


## Vladiimir

> А то, что подтверждений нет, это не важно, главное авторитет.
> Всё ясно.


Ну Вы специалист? Вы пишете глупости, наговариваете на уважаемого ученого.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Принимают как очень вероятный вариант. То что за пали и гибридным скрывается прото-буддийский язык - в этом никто и не сомневается. Могут рассматриваться только варианты форм, существование которых выдают неверно (или по-разному) понятые при  санскритизации слова. Самый, пожалуй, известный пример с гиперформой isipatana. Т.е. можно примерно восстановить форму изначального пракритского слова. Т.е. здесь могут быть небольшие варианты. Но можно сказать, что она вылядела примерно как isivayana. Но то, что такая примерно такая форма, допускающая двусмысленное понимание при санскритизации - в этом никто не сомневается.


Да откуда вообще эта идея о общем прото-буддийском языке скрытым сразу и за пали и за будд. санскритом (пусть даже и гибридном(а это слово то лингвисты-востоковеды, скоро уже лет 10, как не используют))
Неужели, Вы думаете, что все эти сенсации имеют под собой незыблемую почву ? Неужели не видите разницы между наукой и около-научным ?
Подумайте сами !
Обратитесь к современным востоковедам, лингвистам, компаративистам!  (Вам же напр. Москва и Питер недалеко)
Да хотя-бы Татьяну Яковлевну прочтите вдумчиво, а не просто цитируйте! 

(п.с. на этом точно - всё)

----------

Ассаджи (21.04.2016)

----------


## Vladiimir

> пусть даже и гибридном(а это слово то уже и лингвисты-востоковеды, скоро уже лет 10, как не используют))


Используют для языка текстов школы Махасангхика-локоттараваднов. Причем авторитетные ученые. В отличии от Вас я могу засвидельствовать такое употрбление цитатами.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну так и приведите в пример специалистов, которые, например, могут быть не согласны с выводами проф. Карасимы. Критику его работ. А так это выглядит как дилетантский троллинг.


Критику не приведу, да и где её взять, если работы проф. Карасимы обсуждаются только в узком кругу буддологов и буддистов.

Но здесь затронут вопрос лингвистики, а это совершенно другая наука, со своими законами. И вот есть прекрасные примеры ошибок которые допускает не-лингвист, причём как раз полностью и очень точно описываещие данную ситуацию. Плюс основной принцип\закон лингвистики.

Академик Андрей Анатольевич Зализняк:

Не-лингвист из всей этой проблематики усвоил только то, что фонетический состав слова может со временем сильно изменяться. И это вдохновляет его на то, чтобы для любого слова предположить нужную для его идеи замену одного звука на другой. Скажем, предположить, что слово флот — это просто плот с переходом п в ф. 
В самом деле, у всякого не-лингвиста мы непременно встретим заявления типа того, что т может (вообще!) превращаться в д или что б может превращаться в в и т. п. Эти заявления — совершенно такого же свойства, как у любителя природы, который сообщил бы нам, что вода иногда может принимать форму пара, а иногда форму льда, — без всякой мысли о том, что эти события происходят лишь при совершенно определенных условиях, и без всяких попыток эти условия выяснить.
И если современная историческая лингвистика похожа на алгебру с ее строгими методами решения уравнений, то не-лингвиста можно сравнить с человеком, который смотрит на уравнение — не зная ни методов решения уравнения, ни способов проверки — и говорит: я думаю, что х = 10: я встречал некоторые уравнения, и там был ответ «х = 10». (с)
....
В отличие от профессионала, который считает себя обязанным при анализе происхождения некоторого слова дать точное объяснение каждой фонеме в его составе, не-лингвист никогда не проявляет подобной требовательности к себе.
Например, он считает вполне допустимым, чтобы вместо ожидаемого б в разбираемом им слове выступало в, или п, или ф; вместо т — д, или ц, или с, или з, или ж, или ш. При сравнении слов какие-то буквы он считает возможным отбрасывать, то есть не принимать во внимание, какие-то другие, напротив, домысливать; он легко допускает перестановку букв и т. п.
Ясно, что при таких безбрежных степенях свободы у не-лингвиста нет никаких препятствий к тому, чтобы сравнивать (и отождествлять) практически что угодно с чем угодно — скажем, пилот и полёт, саван и зипун, сатир и задира и так далее до бесконечности. (с)
...
 Следующий миф не профессиональной лингвистики — это приоритет письма перед звучащей речью. Для не-лингвиста написание первично, а звучание вторично: «это то, как прочли слово». Многие слова, по мнению любителей, возникли из того, что кто-то неправильно прочел некоторое другое слово.
Не-лингвист настолько привык к своему умению читать и к своей жизни среди письменных текстов, что он уже не в состоянии осознать, что в истории человечества письменность была уделом совершенно ничтожной части умеющих говорить.
Любой живой язык — это средство устного общения, тогда как письменная форма на протяжении последних, скажем, четырех тысяч лет (за вычетом последних двух веков) существовала никак не более чем для одной сотой части языков, а доля грамотных людей в составе человечества была, вероятно, еще в тысячу раз меньше.
Представление о приоритете письменного языка над устным — яркий пример того, насколько независим не-лингвист от фактов.(с)
....
Основной принцип изменений в языке был открыт лишь в XIX веке, и это самое великое достижение исторической лингвистики. Его значение для этой науки не меньшее, чем, скажем, значение открытия закона всемирного тяготения для физики.
Принцип состоит в том, что внешняя форма слов языка меняется не индивидуальным образом для каждого слова, а в силу процессов — так называемых фонетических изменений (иначе — фонетических переходов), охватывающих в данном языке в данную эпоху ВСЕ без исключения слова, где имеется определенная фонема (или сочетание фонем).
Это основополагающий принцип исторической лингвистики.
Даже самая диковинная трансформация облика слова в ходе истории — результат не случайной индивидуальной замены звуков, а последовательно реализованных во всей лексике языка фонетических изменений, происходивших в данном языке в определенный период в прошлом.(с)

----------

Ассаджи (21.04.2016)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Критику не приведу, да и где её взять, если работы проф. Карасимы обсуждаются только в узком кругу буддологов и буддистов.
> 
> Но здесь затронут вопрос лингвистики, а это совершенно другая наука, со своими законами. И вот есть прекрасные примеры ошибок которые допускает не-лингвист, причём как раз полностью и очень точно описываещие данную ситуацию. Плюс основной принцип\закон лингвистики.
> 
> Академик Андрей Анатольевич Зализняк:
> 
> Не-лингвист из всей этой проблематики усвоил только то, что фонетический состав слова может со временем сильно изменяться. И это вдохновляет его на то, чтобы для любого слова предположить нужную для его идеи замену одного звука на другой. Скажем, предположить, что слово флот — это просто плот с переходом п в ф. 
> В самом деле, у всякого не-лингвиста мы непременно встретим заявления типа того, что т может (вообще!) превращаться в д или что б может превращаться в в и т. п. Эти заявления — совершенно такого же свойства, как у любителя природы, который сообщил бы нам, что вода иногда может принимать форму пара, а иногда форму льда, — без всякой мысли о том, что эти события происходят лишь при совершенно определенных условиях, и без всяких попыток эти условия выяснить.
> И если современная историческая лингвистика похожа на алгебру с ее строгими методами решения уравнений, то не-лингвиста можно сравнить с человеком, который смотрит на уравнение — не зная ни методов решения уравнения, ни способов проверки — и говорит: я думаю, что х = 10: я встречал некоторые уравнения, и там был ответ «х = 10». (с)
> ...


К чему здесь эта цитата? Что Вы хотите есть ей сказать? Вы приведите доводы специалистов, которые бы опровергали выводы проф. Карасимы, который, кстати, только продолжает работу начатую выдающимися специалистами (французскими, немецкими, английскими и т.д.). Ничего пионерского и "смелого", как вы говорите, в ней нет. Эти явления уже давно изучаются. Более 100 лет. Уж никого не удивляют. Разве что дилетантов, которые не владеют предметом.

----------


## Vladiimir

> То-есть если не согласен то - троль.
> Своего мнения быть не может, этото предположение уже стало догмой, а учёный-гумманитарий  не пререкаемым авторитетом.
> А то, что подтверждений нет, это не важно, главное авторитет.
> Всё ясно.


Как подтвержений нет? Подверждений более чем достаточно. Этот вопрос исследован в многичесленных статьях.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Мало сведений о Кашгарском манускрипте: 
> На каком он диалекте ?
> Каким шрифтом записан ?
> Датировка написания ?
> С чего переведен\списан ?  
> Возможна ли, какраз обратная ошибка, при переводе или списывании ?


Да не смешите. В китайских версиях этого же текста, наблюдается такое же явление.

----------


## Vladiimir

Можно собрать самые серьезные научные работы, в которых ученые опираются на выводы и наблюдения проф. Карасимы. Им собран большой лингвистический материал, которым пользуются самые серьезные современные ученые в своих исследованиях. Это один из наиболее серьезных и компетентных в своей области ученых.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Можно собрать самые серьезные научные работы, в которых ученые опираются на выводы и наблюдения проф. Карасимы. Им собран большой лингвистический материал, которым пользуются самые серьезные современные ученые в своих исследованиях. Это один из наиболее серьезных и компетентных в своей области ученых.


Учёные буддологи.
Не лингвистический материал, а - буддологический, археологический, если более точней, то исследование текстов.

Но выводы данной, обсуждаемой статьи, противоречат основному принципу лингвистики:

 "Основной принцип изменений в языке был открыт лишь в XIX веке, и это самое великое достижение исторической лингвистики. Его значение для этой науки не меньшее, чем, скажем, значение открытия закона всемирного тяготения для физики.
Принцип состоит в том, что внешняя форма слов языка меняется не индивидуальным образом для каждого слова, а в силу процессов — так называемых фонетических изменений (иначе — фонетических переходов), охватывающих в данном языке в данную эпоху ВСЕ без исключения слова, где имеется определенная фонема (или сочетание фонем).Это основополагающий принцип исторической лингвистики.
Даже самая диковинная трансформация облика слова в ходе истории — результат не случайной индивидуальной замены звуков, а последовательно реализованных во всей лексике языка фонетических изменений, происходивших в данном языке в определенный период в прошлом"(с)

Почему это противоречит и ясно из цитат, которые привёл:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post752847
Вот к чему эти цитаты. Они полностью описывают ошибки допущенные в статье.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Учёные буддологи.
> Не лингвистический материал, а - буддологический, археологический, если более точней, то исследование текстов.
> 
> Но выводы данной, обсуждаемой статьи, противоречат основному принципу лингвистики:
> 
>  "Основной принцип изменений в языке был открыт лишь в XIX веке, и это самое великое достижение исторической лингвистики. Его значение для этой науки не меньшее, чем, скажем, значение открытия закона всемирного тяготения для физики.
> Принцип состоит в том, что внешняя форма слов языка меняется не индивидуальным образом для каждого слова, а в силу процессов — так называемых фонетических изменений (иначе — фонетических переходов), охватывающих в данном языке в данную эпоху ВСЕ без исключения слова, где имеется определенная фонема (или сочетание фонем).Это основополагающий принцип исторической лингвистики.
> Даже самая диковинная трансформация облика слова в ходе истории — результат не случайной индивидуальной замены звуков, а последовательно реализованных во всей лексике языка фонетических изменений, происходивших в данном языке в определенный период в прошлом"(с)
> 
> ...


Все правильно написано. Только к чему здесь это? Никак выводы статьи не противоречат принципам исторической лингвистики. Наоборот, они основаны на них.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Все правильно написано. Только к чему здесь это? Никак выводы статьи не противоречат принципам исторической лингвистики. Наоборот, они основаны на них.


Извиняюсь, Вы обсуждаемую статью читали ?
Если да, то нескромный вопрос, можете сформулировать, что конкретно мы сейчас обсуждаем ?

----------


## Vladiimir

> Учёные буддологи.
> Не лингвистический материал, а - буддологический, археологический, если более точней, то исследование текстов.


Почему не лингивистический? Материал касается лингвистики. Ну можно точнее сказать филологический. Совершенно точно он занимается исследованиями в определенной области филологии. И самые серьезные лингвисты и филологи (если вы различаете) опираются в своих работах на его исследования. Отмечают важность его работ.

А теперь Вы приведите каких либо ученых которые сомневаются в его материалах, в его выводах и т.д. Критикуют их.  Мнение ученых. То что вы писали "про то, что якобы путают при произношении ya и jna"- это просто смешно. Такого никто и не утверждал. Или то, что вы писали про "ассимиляцию", которая здесь совершенно не при чем. Вы приведите работы специалистов.

Я, например, могу привести работы важнейшего специалиста в области индо-арийского языкознания среднега периода Кеннета Нормана, где он опирается на исследования проф. Карасимы. Кеннет Норман не буддолог, а филолог. Могу привести работы наиболее авторитетного специалиста Оскара фон Хинюбера, который ссылается на работы проф. Карасимы, да они и работают часто вместе. Например, над переводом Абхисамачарики. Другие ученые, в своих работах, которые касаются лингвистических вопросов опираются на исследования проф. Карасимы. Я это все могу подтвердить.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Извиняюсь, Вы обсуждаемую статью читали ?
> Если да, то нескромный вопрос, можете сформулировать, что конкретно мы сейчас обсуждаем ?


Конечно читал. И Карасиму и Зализняка. Все что доступно по этим вопросам я читаю. Предмет моего интереса.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.04.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Конечно читал. И Карасиму и Зализняка. Все что доступно по этим вопросам я читаю. Предмет моего интереса.


 Вы не находите, что предположение о трансформации махаджана в махайана - противоречит законам лингвистики ?

----------


## Vladiimir

> Вы не находите, что предположение о трансформации махаджана в махайана - противоречит законам лингвистики ?


Каким законам оно противоречит? Это естественное развитие средне-индийских диалектов.




> я тоже не с пустого места взял.


Именно что с пустого места. Ничем подтвердить не можете.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Каким законам оно противоречит? Это естественное развитие средне-индийских диалектов.
> 
> Именно что с пустого места. Ничем подтвердить не можете.



Всё то Вы видите, и прекрасно понимаете о чём я, но пусть будет по Вашему  :Smilie: 

От меня не убудет, ток время на бессмыслицу, именно в этой теме, теряется  :Frown: 

Уже два раза зарекался в эту тему не заходить, надо уже и слово сдерживать  :Smilie: 

Спасибо за беседу, спокойной ночи !

----------


## Vladiimir

> Вы не находите, что предположение о трансформации махаджана в махайана - противоречит законам лингвистики ?


Вот, например, как древне-индийский ya перешел в определенных средне-индийских диалектах в ja. Это засвидетельственный переход. Лингвистический факт.:

----------

Ассаджи (24.04.2016)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Вы не находите, что предположение о трансформации махаджана в махайана - противоречит законам лингвистики ?


Кеннет Норман, авторитетнейший специалист в области индо-арийских диалектов как-то не находит, что такой переход может противоречить законам лингвистики:

The frequent confusion between _jñāna_ “knowledge” and yāna “vehicle” found in the text seems to indicate that there must have been a variant _jāna_ in place of _jñāna_ in the donor dialect, and a development of this with -y- in intervocalic positions in compounds would have produced forms such as _Buddha-yāna_ in place of _Buddha-jñāna_.

----------

Ассаджи (24.04.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вот, например, как древне-индийский ya перешел в определенных средне-индийских в ja. Это засвидетельственный переход. Лингвистический факт.].



Говорили ж уже, что ya в ja переходит, и это не единичный случай.
Обратных случаев нет.

Как не и не в одном современном произношении джнана, и не факт что в пракритах было. 
Произноситься _гьана, гньана, джьана, джньана, нньана_ , неоткуда там вообще _йа_ взяться. Разве, что в транскрипции это  _йа_ кажется. 
Кстати о ошибочности представление о приоритете письменного языка над устным, у уже цитировал. 

Вообщем хотите оставаться с этим мнением - оставайтесь.

ещё раз:

Спасибо!
Спокойной ночи!

----------


## Vladiimir

> Говорили ж уже, что ya в ja переходит, и это не единичный случай.
> Обратных случаев нет.


Обратных случаев полно. Это не естественный процесс развития языка, а искуственное его изменение - санскритизация. Именно в этом санскритизация и состоит. Перевод средне-индийской "развитой" формы обратно в "древнюю" форму. И пракритские формы при обратном переводе в древнюю форму дают варианты, в которых переводчик может ошибиться. Таких примеров разного понимания (и соответственно, разного перевода в санскритскую форму) очень много - сотни. Пример с джана/яна только один из них. Даже не самый известный.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Обратных случаев полно. Это не естественный процесс развития языка, а искуственное его изменение - санскритизация. Именно в этом санскритизация и состоит. Перевод средне-индийской "развитой" формы обратно в "древнюю" форму. И пракритские формы при обратном переводе в древнюю форму дают варианты, в которых переводчик может ошибиться. Таких примеров разного понимания (и соответственно, разного перевода в санскритскую форму) очень много - сотни. Пример с джана/яна только один из них. Даже не самый известный.


Какую древнюю ?
Санскрит практически вместе со среднеиндийскими формировался, только он то и есть искусственный.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Какую древнюю ?
> Санскрит вместе со среднеиндийскими формировался, он то и есть искусственный.


Древне-индийскую. Да в санскрите используются древние формы. И морфология древняя. Так, например, древняя форма tṛṣṇā развилась в средне-индийском языке пали в форму tanha. Если возникнет надобность санскритизировать это слово, то нужно его опять перевести в древнюю - tṛṣṇā. Так слово sutta, если захотеть его санскритизировать, даст 2 варианта -sutra и sukta. Какой-то нужно выбрать. Выбрали sutra. Но не факт, что он верный.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Древне-индийскую. Да в санскрите используются древние формы. И морфология древняя.


В индоевропейских нет возвратов в старые формы, языки развиваясь фонетически  упрощаются.  И не только фонетически. 
Но обрастают правилами грамматики : )
И санскрит, естественно, не исключение.

Это наверное из-за тяги найти прото-буддийский, или под  влиянием браминских идей, такое предположение о возврате к старой форме, может возникнуть.

----------


## Vladiimir

> В индоевропейских нет возвратов в старые формы, языки развиваясь фонетически  упрощаются.  И не только фонетически.
> И санскрит, естественно, не исключение.


Это искуственный возврат. Удревление языка. Попытка сделать его более древним. Это не естественный закон фонетики. Искусственный процесс. Вы, похоже, вообще не в теме.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это искуственный возврат. Удревление языка. Попытка сделать его более древним. Это не естественный закон фонетики. Искусственный процесс. Вы, похоже, вообще не в теме.


Не в этой теме - не в теме. Это без меня.

Останусь в теме, где на момент создания санскрита и развития среднеиндийских - брамины уже вообще не понимали о чём они в гимнах Вед поют, хоть и пели прекрасно, сохраняя через поколения сложнейшую фонетику метрику и т.п. ведийского языка.
Ещё по этой теме: интерес у браминов, а о чём же это они поют, возник уже по приходу англичан, под чьим чутким руководством они и начали реконструкцию смысла своих гимнов.

----------


## Ассаджи

Тут можно провести параллель с современным ивритом, который тоже является реконструкцией древнего языка:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modern_Hebrew

Как современный иврит, - реконструкция библейского иврита, так и санскрит, - реконструкция ведийского.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2016)

----------

